# Carbon-Lenker gefährlich ?



## subdiver (12. September 2008)

In der neuen Bike kann man ja nachlesen, dass beim Belastungstest
die Hälfte der Carbonlenker gebrochen sind 

Ist der Test praxisfremd, also nur Theorie, oder sind Carbonlenker gefährlich ?
Habt Ihr oder Bekannte von Euch schon gebrochene Carbonlenker gehabt ?
Sind Alu-Lenker denn stabiler oder gibt es nur keine aktuellen Test´s ?


----------



## walu123 (12. September 2008)

ich fahr auch einen FSA K-Force. Bisher nichts negatives. Wurde so einer auch getestet. Wegen Praxistauglichkeit eines solchen Tests würden mich auch (fachkundige) Meinungen interessieren...

Gruß Walu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astra (12. September 2008)

der Test sagt doch, dass selbst die schlechtesten Modelle 3000km in der Praxis aushalten, wobei ich mal denke, dass die Testfahrten vor Ort schon etwas härter waren, als das was der Druchschnittsfahrer normal fährt, also hält der schlechteste Lenker 5000km. Wo ist da das Risiko? 
Interessant wäre es natürlich gewesen ein oder zwei Alulenker mit dazuzunehmen.


----------



## Unrest (12. September 2008)

Das Risiko ist, dass Carbon sich nur begrenzt elastisch verformt, d.h. Carbon ohne jede Vorwarnung wegbricht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. September 2008)

Das Gefährliche an kohlefaserverstärkten Kunststoffen ist, dass Du den Grad der Schädigung oder Ermüdung niemals sehen kannst, Mikrorisse bilden sich immer. Das Versagen tritt plötzlich ein! Das muss man sich klar vor Augen halten. Deshalb sind alle CFK-Teile überdimensioniert, wäre man in der Lage, eine sichere Schdensvorhersage zu treffen, dann wären alle CFK-Teile noch leichter. Einzige derzeitige Möglichkeit, den aktuellen Zustand der Komponente zu bestimmen ist eine zerstörende Werkstoffprüfung oder etwa eine Ultraschall oder Mikro-CT Untersuchung des Teils (theoretisch). 
Vorsorge trifft man, indem man CFK-Teile nach Stürzen oder best. Zeitintervallen vorsorglich austauscht. 
Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wann das Versagen eintritt.

was Unrest eigentlich meint, ist plastische Verformung. D.h. eine dauerhafte, nicht reversible Verformung, etwa ein Verbiegen eines Lenkers, das auf ein baldiges Versagen hindeutet. 
Elastische Verformung tritt während der Nutzung ständig auf, wie weit sich ein CFK-Teil elastisch verformt und vor allem in welcher Belastungsrichtung, ist eine Frage der Anordnung der Fasern, respektive der Gewebe/Gelege-Lagen im Bauteil.


----------



## Unrest (12. September 2008)

Make short terms long.... Prick


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. September 2008)

plastisch â  elastisch 
so besser? Deine Beschimpfungen kannst Du Dir sparen


----------



## Unrest (12. September 2008)

Wenn du das in Kombination mit dem Smiley als Beleidigung aufgefasst hast, dann will ich dir raten an deinem überdeutschen Weltbild zu arbeiten.
Nicht alle wollen dir was Böses!


----------



## flyingscot (12. September 2008)

Ich hab den Bericht gerade gelesen und bin etwas zwiegespalten:

Positiv:
Sie haben auch leichte Sturzbelastungen eingebaut, obwohl dies die Hersteller aus Ihrer Garantie ausschließen. Das ist aber nachvollziebar sinnvoll: Nach einem kleinen Umfaller tauscht kaum ein Fahrer gleich den Lenker. Desweiteren wurden drei Lenker jeden Typs gemessen.

Negativ:
Da sich die breite "Käufermasse" ja auch im Mittel mit dem Drehmoment des Vorbaus vertut, wurden alle Lenker grundsätzlich mit 150% zulässigem Maximaldrehmoment in dem Vorbau der jeweiligen Firma eingebaut.
Ok, wenn das ein Lenker aushält -- Hut ab, aber wenn er versagt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass er mit korrektem Drehmoment auch versagt hätte und daher prinzipiell problematisch wäre.

Schade eigentlich, die hätten ja durchaus das Thema Drehmomentüberschreitung extra testen können, verhunzen so aber ihre normalen Testergebnisse...


----------



## Raoul Duke (12. September 2008)

Würde es mich nie schmeißen, würde ich vielleicht auch über so ein Teil nachdenken. Stürze gehören aber nun mal dazu und deswegen sind Carbonlenker, Vorbauten und Sattelstützen in meinen Augen zu riskant.
Ein Bekannter hat sich ein abgebrochenes Lenkerstück in den Hals gerammt. Ist Gott sei Dank nach längerem Krankenhausaufenthalt bloß eine Narbe geblieben. Auf solche Bauteile sollte man sich verlassen können. Deswegen Finger weg von Carbon.


----------



## canno-range (12. September 2008)

Merkwürdigerweise war beim letzten Test vor ein paar Jahren das Bild noch ein anderes. Damals wurden auch Alulenker mitgetestet. Damals trat bei mehreren Carbonlenkern zunächst eine Delamination auf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, während bei manchen Alulenkern das Versagen unmittelbar eintrat. Man hat ja auch schon abgeknickte Alulenker gesehen. 
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass Carbonlenker grundsätzlich gefährlicher sind, als solche aus Alu. Auch ein Lenker aus Alu kann unvermittelt brechen, wenn er z.B. im Bereich der Vorbauklemmung schon nicht erkannte Haarrisse aufweist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (13. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das Gefährliche an kohlefaserverstärkten Kunststoffen ist, dass Du den Grad der Schädigung oder Ermüdung niemals sehen kannst,
> Mikrorisse bilden sich immer.
> 
> Vorsorge trifft man, indem man CFK-Teile nach Stürzen oder best. Zeitintervallen vorsorglich austauscht.
> Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wann das Versagen eintritt.



Gilt das für alle Carbonteile ? Auch für Rahmen ?
Wenn ja, wäre das ein sehr teurer "Spaß"


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2008)

Nach jüngsten Erfahrungen muß ich sagen, daß ich mittlerweile mehr Vertrauen in Carbon habe als in Alu. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, daß beides von Herstellern kommt die ihre Sache verstehen.
Wie Carbon "bricht" sieht nicht immer gleich aus, das kommt stark auf das genau verwendete Material und dessen Verarbeitung an, Wandstärken, Auslegung etc. Genau wie es einen Unterschied macht, ob man bei einem Alu-Rahmen auf einen dickwandigen, "weichen" Rohrsatz oder eine dünnwandige Scandium-Legierung gesetzt hat.

Was man halt bei jedwedem "Leichtbau" Teil beachten muß/sollte sind die Hersteller-Vorschriften, Drehmomente/Pflege etc. Man kann nicht am Limit bauen und dann noch Reserven bis zum Umfallen einplanen.


----------



## Deleted 14694 (13. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Nach jüngsten Erfahrungen muß ich sagen, daß ich mittlerweile mehr Vertrauen in Carbon habe als in Alu. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, daß beides von Herstellern kommt die ihre Sache verstehen.Wie Carbon "bricht" sieht nicht immer gleich aus, das kommt stark auf das genau verwendete Material und dessen Verarbeitung an, Wandstärken, Auslegung etc. Genau wie es einen Unterschied macht, ob man bei einem Alu-Rahmen auf einen dickwandigen, "weichen" Rohrsatz oder eine dünnwandige Scandium-Legierung gesetzt hat.
> 
> Was man halt bei jedwedem "Leichtbau" Teil beachten muß/sollte sind die Hersteller-Vorschriften, Drehmomente/Pflege etc. Man kann nicht am Limit bauen und dann noch Reserven bis zum Umfallen einplanen.




Ja, und welcher Hersteller versteht denn was davon???
Meinst Du die 5 einzigen Hersteller für CFK-Teile aus dem asiatischen Raum, die für alle Fahrradhrsteller die Lenker und was weiß ich herstellen?

Oder meinst Du die paar kleinen Individuellen Firmen, die so teuer sind, dass sich keiner die Sachen leisten will und deren Ergebnisse auch nicht das wahre sind???


In diesem Sinne...............


PS: CFK ist weitestgehend noch Handarbeit, außer vielleicht beim A380-Rumpf, also großen Flächenteilen. Aber Lenker und so werden per Hand laminiert und solange das so ist, wirds nie ne gleiche Streuung geben wie z.B. beim Kinderriegel, denn der ist immer gleich!!!!


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2008)

In diesem Sinne? Wenn man das Geld nicht hat sollte man von manchen Sachen einfach mal die Finger lassen. Und auch nicht verlangen, automatisch für kleines Geld dasselbe zu kriegen wie bei teuren Produkten. 

Von den Großen meine ich z.B. Easton. Mit Schmolke hatte ich bisher auch nur beste Erfahrungen.
Sind klar beide nicht billig, aber das ist es mir dann doch ganz gewiss wert.


----------



## madbuddha (13. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Nach jüngsten Erfahrungen muß ich sagen, daß ich mittlerweile mehr Vertrauen in Carbon habe als in Alu. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, daß beides von Herstellern kommt die ihre Sache verstehen.
> Wie Carbon "bricht" sieht nicht immer gleich aus, das kommt stark auf das genau verwendete Material und dessen Verarbeitung an, Wandstärken, Auslegung etc. Genau wie es einen Unterschied macht, ob man bei einem Alu-Rahmen auf einen dickwandigen, "weichen" Rohrsatz oder eine dünnwandige Scandium-Legierung gesetzt hat.
> 
> Was man halt bei jedwedem "Leichtbau" Teil beachten muß/sollte sind die Hersteller-Vorschriften, Drehmomente/Pflege etc. Man kann nicht am Limit bauen und dann noch Reserven bis zum Umfallen einplanen.



Kann ich unterstützen. Meine Alusattelstütze ist auch ohne Vorwarnung gebrochen und mich hat es auf den Hintern gelegt. Gott sei Dank nur ein paar Abschürfungen...


----------



## cbrr (13. September 2008)

Positiv an dem Test war doch auch, dass einer der leichtesten und günstigsten Lenker mit super abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (13. September 2008)

Astra schrieb:


> der Test sagt doch, dass selbst die schlechtesten Modelle 3000km in der Praxis aushalten, wobei ich mal denke, dass die Testfahrten vor Ort schon etwas härter waren, als das was der Druchschnittsfahrer normal fährt, also hält der schlechteste Lenker 5000km. Wo ist da das Risiko?
> Interessant wäre es natürlich gewesen ein oder zwei Alulenker mit dazuzunehmen.



Das sind schon abenteuerliche Theorien die du da anstellst.


----------



## Astra (13. September 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Das sind schon abenteuerliche Theorien die du da anstellst.



Warum denn? Das mit den 3000km steht im Test und selbst wenn es nur die sind, sehe ich keinerlei Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## lexle (13. September 2008)

es gilt das gleiche wie siet über 10 Jahren, egal ob Alu oder Carbon, auf jeden Fall Syntace


----------



## norman68 (13. September 2008)

Astra schrieb:


> Warum denn? Das mit den 3000km steht im Test und selbst wenn es nur die sind, sehe ich keinerlei Sicherheitsrisiko.



Was sie aber auch geschrieben haben ist das diese Laufleistung für viele (so auch für mich) nicht mal ein Jahr abdecken und man sich so alle paar Monate einen neuen Lenker kaufen muß ist auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. September 2008)

lexle schrieb:


> es gilt das gleiche wie siet über 10 Jahren, egal ob Alu oder Carbon, auf jeden Fall Syntace


----------



## fiveelements (13. September 2008)

das thema bei carbon ist doch die handarbeit. 

alu wird maschinell gezogen, hier kannste mit höherer wahrscheinlichkeit (nicht mit sicherheit) als bei carbon von gleichbleibender qualität ausgehen.


----------



## -=riChi=- (13. September 2008)

Diese Tests werden immer total überbewertet....
Ich fahre mit meinen schlanken 90kg bereits seit knapp 4000km einen Race Face NEXT SL Carbon Rizer und ne Race Face NEXT SL Carbon Sattelstütze in 31,6mm und das bisher absolut ohne Probleme. Und 2...3 Stürze haben die Teile auch bisher schadensfrei überlebt.


----------



## jan84 (13. September 2008)

Die Frage ist doch letztendlich wie gründlich einzelne Firmen prüfen. Was bei dem einen durch die Qualitätskontrolle fällt landet dann nachdem es wieder beim Hersteller war unter nem anderen Namen und günstiger auffm Markt. 

Bzgl. Herstellung im "bösen Osten", hier gilt auch man bekommt das wofür man bezahlt. Fordert der Importeur bzw. die Firma die im Osten fertigen lässt ne sicher hohe Qualität bekommt er sie in der Regel auch, kostet natürlich. 

Lenker/Vorbau kommt bei mir mittlerweile auch nurnoch Syntace in Frage. Die Teile sind sauber verarbeitet und die Firma macht nen gründlichen/transparenten Eindruck. Es gibt Teile da will ich nicht 2 mal kaufen weil ich billig gekauft habe . Wirkliche leichtbau Alu Teile (Lenker/Vorbau/Rahmen) würde ich (ohne Stürze) vorsorglich aber in kürzeren Intervallen austauschen als Carbonteile. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Pillemansausack (13. September 2008)

Mal Carbon hin und Alu her .... Glaubt Ihr den Tests in bike, mountainbike etc ? Bei den meisten Test steht auch immer noch dabei, das ein Großteil des testergebnisses auf subjektiven Eindrücken der Tester basieren. Ergo, wenn der tester eine Marke nicht mag, fällt die durch und zwar immer wieder dieselben "gewinnen" oder "verlieren". Das mag bei einem reinen Techniktest etwas besser aussehen, aber ansonsten sind die alle durch die Bank weg subjektiv. Maße und Gewichte, technische Details kann man wohl von denen übernehmen, reine Meßwerte auch, alles andere, besonders die Notenvergabe ist subjetiver Müll. Denkt mal darüber nach und lest mal das Kleingedruckte unter den "Tests"


----------



## flyingscot (13. September 2008)

Pillemansausack schrieb:


> Mal Carbon hin und Alu her .... Glaubt Ihr den Tests in bike, mountainbike etc ?



Ja, die sprachlichen Aussagen sind sicher nicht objektiv. Interessanterweise ist es diesmal aber andersherum: Normalerweise -- gerade bei Komplettbikes -- ist "gut" das schlechteste Qualitätsurteil.

Diesmal sind einige Lenker "zuverlässig" (sprich: 3 von 3) in einem automatisierten Test zerbröselt. Da wirkt das Qualitätsurteil "mit Schwächen" irgendwie nicht ganz treffend, "Schrott" oder "Müll" wäre sicher passender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2008)

Dum di Dum nicht meiner istn Schmolke SL 













Laut Fahrer ohne Sturz gebrochen.


----------



## promises (14. September 2008)

selten so viel Müll in einem Thread gelesen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. September 2008)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Würde es mich nie schmeißen, würde ich vielleicht auch über so ein Teil nachdenken. Stürze gehören aber nun mal dazu und deswegen sind Carbonlenker, Vorbauten und Sattelstützen in meinen Augen zu riskant.
> Ein Bekannter hat sich ein abgebrochenes Lenkerstück in den Hals gerammt. Ist Gott sei Dank nach längerem Krankenhausaufenthalt bloß eine Narbe geblieben. Auf solche Bauteile sollte man sich verlassen können. Deswegen Finger weg von Carbon.



So ein Unsinn......bin(98 kilo) mit meinen Carbonteilen, Vollcarbongabel(WCS) und Carbonlenker(Flatbar von Saso) volle Kanne über Wurzeltrails gehoppelt.......fazit....noch nicht mal knarzen oder knacken.
Deswegen kann man den Spruch "Finger weg von Carbon" nicht verallgemeinern.
Und da ich absolut, muß ich zugeben, Carbonvernarrt bin, is halt ein genialer Werkstoff wird sich an meiner Vorliebe dafür vorerst nix ändern.
Ach und so nebenbei bemerkt, fahre auch ein RR mit Carbonhinterbau und Gabel, 8000 km bis jetzt klaglos überstanden.
Das ist bis jetzt meine Meinung und Erfahrung.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2008)

Beim genaueren betrachten der Bilder ist mir das hier 
aufgefallen




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Zum Thema ,auch ALU Lenker können brechen. Es  ist alles eine Sache der Fahrtechnik, wenn man gerne der Erde näher ist wie aufm Sattel dann sollte man mal Liegeräder probieren.


----------



## hain.guenther (14. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor zwei Monaten den MAXM MX1 Lenker für mein 2009 Mountainbike gekauft und nach dem Test in der "bike" war ich anfänglich schon soweit den Lenker wieder zurückzuschicken. Nachdem ich aber den Bericht genau gelesen habe muß ich sagen, daß die Brüche(direkt an der Klemmung) bei den MAXM MX1 Lenkern auf das unsachgemäße klemmen(12Nm anstatt 4-5Nm) zurückzuführen sind, wie man auch am Schmolke Lenker im Bild oben erkennen/erahnen kann. Bei sorgfältiger Montage mit DYNAMIC Montagepaste sollten 4Nm für eine sichere Klemmung reichen und der Lenker hält dan auch längere Dauerbelastungen als im Test aus wobei man sagen muß das solche Belastungen wie im Test eher Einzelfälle sind.


----------



## subdiver (14. September 2008)

Ich hatte serienmÃ¤Ãig einen RMB-Carbonflat verbaut gehabt.
Dieser fing nach ca. 800 km ab und zu das Knarzen an, deshalb habe ich ihn vorsorglich 
gegen einen Syntace-Flat ausgetauscht.
Das Knarzen war weg 

Seit Mitte diesen Jahres fahre ich einen Riser, weil ich einen breiteren Lenker wollte.
Dabei standen der RF Next SL (Carbon) und der RF Deus XC (Alu) zur Auswahl.

Die Entscheidung fÃ¤llte ich aus folgenden GrÃ¼nden pro Alulenker,
RF Next SL Carbon, Breite 630mm, â¬ 160,--, 175 Gramm,
RF Deus XC Alu, Breite 660mm, â¬ 60,--, 200 Gramm,

Der Carbonlenker war also um 30mm schmaler und dabei nur 25 Gramm leichter.

Warum also einen teuren Carbonlenker verbauen ?
Er ist unwesentlich leichter und mindestens doppelt so teuer 
Ist es die Optik ?

In der Regel dÃ¼rfte ein Flat, egal ob Alu oder Carbon, stabiler als ein Riser sein.
Denn der Riser ist breiter, dadurch ist eine hÃ¶here Krafteinleitung in die Klemmung mÃ¶glich,
und hat die Biegung im Lenker als Schwachstelle.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. September 2008)

Liegt wohl mehr an Race Face. Von Easton bekommt man Carbon-Lenker, die nicht mehr kosten sollen, aber bei höherer Breite wie bei dir angegeben leichter als der angegebene Carbon-Lenker sind  
Bei Syntace schaut's ähnlich aus. Die Alu-Lenker sind sehr leicht, die Carbon-Lenker wurden real gewogen immer schwerer und sin derzeit absolut uninteressant schwer.

Dennoch: Aus welchem Grund würde man extrem dünnwandiges Alu für stabiler halten als dickwandigeres Carbon?


----------



## paradox (14. September 2008)

ich schätze mal weil er alu als lenker werkstoff halt schon kennt, bzw man kennt, alu kündigt ja an das er brechen kann bzw wenn es soweit ist, aber ich bin seit 6 jahren auf carbon lenkern unterwegs, zwischen durch 1 jahr alu und ich muss sagen ich mag meine syntace vector carbon deutlich mehr als den alu lenker. ich habe da keinerlei bedenken, weder bei syntace, easton oder ritchey, ...
ich glaube einfach wenn man bemüht ist hochwertige lenker zubauen das man dann da auch keine bzw sehr wenige rückläufer hat. also ich mag carbon!!! ich habe nur bei einem heftigem unfall vorsorglich den carbon lenker ersetzt, auch wenn es ein dh lenker wahr und ich nicht direkt auf den lenker bzw das bike aufn den lenker gefallen ist.
mein jetziger hat auch schon ein paar abfühle mit gemacht, aber stört mich nicht. 
also warum einen alu nehmen wenn der carbon doch deutlich stabiler ist?

chris


----------



## Triturbo (14. September 2008)

Also ich habe ein Carbon Lenker und der hält bis jetzt, aber mein alter Alu ist (gott sei dank) bei einer Bortsteinkante abgebrochen, trotzdem ich keinen Riss sehen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (14. September 2008)

Also ich habe in der letzten Jahren drei Syntace Carbon Lenker gefahren. Aktuel den Vector in 31.8. Ich habe _weder_ Probleme mit den Lenkern gehabt, _noch_ mit meiner P6 Carbonsattelstütze.
Ein Alu Vector VRO ist mir mal beim Sturz verbogen.


----------



## paradox (14. September 2008)

welche probs wahren das denn? ich meine du fährst ja auch richtig aufs material, aber das sollte gerade da richtig halten.


----------



## subdiver (14. September 2008)

Da stellt sich die Eingangsfrage, wie realistisch der Bike-Test ist ? 

Ich möchte Carbon nicht schlechtreden, denn ich kenne einige Biker,
die Carbonlenker problemlos seit Jahren fahren.
Aber der Umgang mit Carbonlenker (Drehmoment an Klemmung und Armaturen, 
Sturzschäden die nicht erkennbar sind, etc.) muss doch penibler erfolgen, als mit Alu.

Für mich persönlich ist die Gewichtseinsparung zu gering und die Kosten zu hoch, 
um einen Carbonlenker zu fahren, obwohl die Optik schon Klasse ist


----------



## Kompostman (14. September 2008)

paradox schrieb:


> welche probs wahren das denn? ich meine du fährst ja auch richtig aufs material, aber das sollte gerade da richtig halten.



Da war das Hirn schneller als die Finger. Hab es jetzt korrigiert.


----------



## paradox (14. September 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh jetzt liest sich das doch angenehmer...


----------



## Raoul Duke (14. September 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn......bin(98 kilo) mit meinen Carbonteilen, Vollcarbongabel(WCS) und Carbonlenker(Flatbar von Saso) volle Kanne über Wurzeltrails gehoppelt.......fazit....noch nicht mal knarzen oder knacken.
> Deswegen kann man den Spruch "Finger weg von Carbon" nicht verallgemeinern.
> Und da ich absolut, muß ich zugeben, Carbonvernarrt bin, is halt ein genialer Werkstoff wird sich an meiner Vorliebe dafür vorerst nix ändern.
> Ach und so nebenbei bemerkt, fahre auch ein RR mit Carbonhinterbau und Gabel, 8000 km bis jetzt klaglos überstanden.
> ...




Am Straßenflitzer fahre ich auch eine Carbongabel (auch weitaus mehr als 8T km). Mit dem Rad hat es mich aber auch noch nie geschmissen. Das ist eben der Unterschied. Ich finde Carbon als Werkstoff auch faszinierend, am MTB wo es aber häufiger mal Schläge abbekommt ist der Einsatz na sagen wir mal zumindest riskant. Ich hätte weder Geld noch Lust so ein Teil nach jedem Bodenkontakt auszutauschen, das ist doch eher was für die Material-gesponsorten Profis.
Aber letztenendes muss jeder selber wissen welches Risiko er eingehen möchte.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. September 2008)

Letztendlich hast du vorallem mit deinem Schlußsatz recht....aaaaber, es wird gerne a bisserl übertrieben.
Vorallem wenns um Warnungen, Hiobsbotschaften oder ähnliches geht.
Die Industrie weiß schon wie man die Pferde wild macht, es wird nämlich nix so heiß gegessen wie´s gekocht wird, das nennt man Psychologie
Will ja auch niemanden zu irgendwas überreden, sondern wollte halt mal meine Erfahrung als Schwergewicht kundtun.
Ich gebe in der Regel recht wenig auf die Meinung anderer Institutionen, selber probieren macht schlau.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. September 2008)

Jeder kann und soll fahren, was er will. 
Es gibt Fakten zu CFK. Es gibt zur Zeit einen CFK-Hype und viel Hören-Sagen zu diesem Material. 
Eigene Erfahrung ist was schönes aber Aussagen wie: "ich fahre seit 5 Jahren das Teil XY und es ist nie etwas passiert" sind schlicht und ergreifend nicht aussagekräftig oder repräsentativ. 
Wenn ihr Gelegenheit dazu haben solltet, unterhaltet euch mal mit einem Ingenieur, der bei einem Luft- und Raumfahrt-Betrieb mit Werkstoffforschung zu tun hat. Dann bekommt ihr fundiertes Wissen. 
Ich arbeite zur Zeit bei einem führenden Hubschrauberhersteller, der auch Bauteile für Airbus fertigt. Die Qualifikationsprozesse und Zulassungsverfahren sind in der Luftfahrt die strengsten, die es gibt. Tausende Ingenieure, die in diesem Bereich tätig sind, zerbrechen sich die Köpfe darüber, wie man "klassische" Materialien  wie Aluminium und Stahl durch ähnlich leistungsfähige Werkstoffe mit geringerer Dichte substituieren kann. Trotzdem beherrscht man Faserverbundkunststoffe derzeit nur so gut, dass man gezwungen ist, alle Bauteile überzudimensionieren, da sonst die Sicherheit nicht garantiert wäre. 
Was ich damit sagen will: Bevor ihr ein CFK Teil kauft und fahrt, seid euch darüber im Klaren, dass man die Teile regelmäßig aus Sicherheitsgründen austauschen muss, um kein Risiko einzugehen. Alles andere kann gefährlich werden. 
Denn so hoch das Potenzial von CFKs ist, so hoch ist auch das Risiko, bei falscher Verarbeitung oder Konstruktion minderwertige Teile zu bauen.
Desweiteren reagieren CFKs sehr empfindlich auf Impact-Belastungen und gerade die kommen im MTB Bereich häufig vor!
Das sind Fakten!


----------



## windei01 (14. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Jeder kann und soll fahren, was er will.
> ....
> Eigene Erfahrung ist was schönes aber Aussagen wie: "ich fahre seit 5 Jahren das Teil XY und es ist nie etwas passiert" sind schlicht und ergreifend nicht aussagekräftig oder repräsentativ.



Danke  Das musste endlich mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. September 2008)

Meinst du das ansatzweise ernst? :hmm:
"Überdimensionieren" und "Sicherheit" bedeutet in der Praxis wohl ein und dasselbe, da man um einen gewissen Sicherheitsfaktor zu erreichen immer überdimensionieren muss.
Wie kommst du von diesem Punkt darauf, daß man regelmäßig Teile tauschen muss? Wo ist der Zusammenhang, was soll regelmäßig bedeuten?
Das Risiko der falschen Verarbeitung und Konstruktion hat man bei jedem Material.
Ob Beulen/Knicken bei Metallen angenehmer ist für die Lebensdauer eines Bauteils? 
Wenn ein "Impact" so schlimm für CFK ist, frage ich mich doch z.B. warum Rennwagen ein Kohlefaser-Chassis besitzen, welches nach einem Crash sogar wieder neu aufgebaut wird...


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Meinst du das ansatzweise ernst? :hmm:
> "Überdimensionieren" und "Sicherheit" bedeutet in der Praxis wohl ein und dasselbe, da man um einen gewissen Sicherheitsfaktor zu erreichen immer überdimensionieren muss.
> Wie kommst du von diesem Punkt darauf, daß man regelmäßig Teile tauschen muss? Wo ist der Zusammenhang, was soll regelmäßig bedeuten?
> Das Risiko der falschen Verarbeitung und Konstruktion hat man bei jedem Material.
> ...



Das meine ich ernst, was glaubst Du denn? Ich arbeite täglich mit dem Material. Meinst, Du, ich habe mein Wissen von Wikipedia? Ich bitte Dich 

Gut, dann sage ich: Diese Bauteile werden mit höherem Sicherheitsfaktor konstruiert als etwa Alu- oder Stahlbauteile.
Das Risiko der falschen Konstruktion und Verarbeitung ist bei CFK ungleich höher, da das Wissen und die Erfahrung nicht an klassische Werkstoffe heranreicht. 
Impact ist Gift für CFK. Fakt. Ein anschauliches Beispiel: Selbst Lenkerenden oder einfaches Aufprallen eines CFK Rahmens auf einen Stein verursachen Löcher im Material. Genügt Dir das?
Im Hochleistungsmotorsport ist Gewichtsersparnis ebenso begehrt wie in der Luft- und Raumfahrt, schon allein aus energetischen Gesichtspunkten (Beschleunigung, Treibstoffpreise, effektive Nutzlast etc. ).
Beulen oder Knicken, wie Du das nennst, tut natürlich keinem Material gut. 
Nochmal: Die Schadensanalyse oder gar -Vorhersage bei CFK ist extrem schwierig bis unmöglich, da man es mit zigtausendfachen Fällen von Mikrorissen und Faser-Matrixablösungen zu tun hat, das kann kein FEM-Programm der Welt simulieren oder berechnen. Auch kündigt sich ein Bruch nicht durch plastische Verformung oder deutliche Rissbildung an, daher ist regelmäßiger Austausch (nach Herstellerempfehlung) wichtig, die ja auch z.B. bei Alulenkern empfohlen wird.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. September 2008)

Das klingt doch schon eher gut, ja das genügt mir  So klingt es ganz anders und ist einleuchtend.
Wie du ja aber auch sagst, gilt dieses "regelmäßige" (nach den Empfehlungen des Herstellers also) Austauschen auch bei Alu. Das Risiko beim Verarbeiten, beim Dimensionieren hat man bei CFK ganz sicher. Es gibt auch sicher noch deutlich mehr "ungelüftete Geheimnisse" als bei Metall. 
Aus genau dem Grund halte ich es speziell bei Carbon für so wichtig und wertvoll (für einen selbst), die Teile bei einem Hersteller zu kaufen dem man Vertrauen schenken kann.


----------



## subdiver (15. September 2008)

Wenn Carbonteile mit höheren Sicherheitsfaktor gebaut werden müssen,
dann verschlechtert sich der theoretische Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Alu.

Ein Alulenker kann mit einer gleichbleibenden Qualität maschinell hergestellt werden,
ein Carbonlenker wird immer Qualitätsschwankungen haben, da überwiegend Handarbeit.

Carbon ist zur Zeit halt Mode und es kann relativ preisgünstig (ohne EU-Umweltauflagen) 
in Fernost produziert werden.

Die Formel 1 kann man bzgl. Haltbarkeit von Carbon als Vergleich nicht heranziehen,
denn die Teile sind keine Serienproduktion und werden zudem ständig ausgetauscht.


----------



## schnellejugend (15. September 2008)

Eröffne doch einfach mal einen Thread: Welcher Lenker ist euch schon gebrochen?



Und schreibe am besten nicht Carbon in die Überschrift. Das vermeidet dann wenigstens ein paar Berichte über den Kumpel von der Oma der Exfreundin bei dessen Schwager mal der Carbonlenker geknackt haben soll.


----------



## Baby Taxi (15. September 2008)

Diese Diskusion kenne irgendwie aus den Zeiten, wo die Alulenker auf dem Markt kamen 

...es gibt bei den Carbonlenker, wie bei Alu, Stahl und Titan etc. gut und schlechte Lenker.

Also ich bin früher jahrelang Stahl und Alu gefahren, ein Stahl und zwei Alulenker habe ich kaputt bekommen. Mein Carbonlenker halt jetzt seit 4Jahren, ...vielleicht fahre ich auch nicht mehr so wild wie früher :-o


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wenn Carbonteile mit höheren Sicherheitsfaktor gebaut werden müssen,
> dann verschlechtert sich der theoretische Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Alu.
> 
> Ein Alulenker kann mit einer gleichbleibenden Qualität maschinell hergestellt werden,
> ...



Eben. Es werden Zeiten kommen (davon gehe ich einfach mal aus, wenn man sich den derzeitigen Entwicklungsaufwand betrachtet, der im CFK-Bereich getrieben wird) da wird man in der Lage sein, CFK so zu konstruieren, dass der theoretische Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Metallen voll ausgespielt werden kann. Vermutlich wiegt ein CFK-Flatbar dann lediglich um die 50-60 g... (Reine Schätzung meinerseits). 
Desweiteren werden in absehbarer Zeit das Handlaminieren und die Prepreg-Technologie durch Verfahren abgelöst werden, die weitaus automatisierter und damit reproduzierbarer sind, z.B. RTM (Resin Transfer Moulding) und VARTM (Vacuum Assisted Resin Transfer Moulding).
Man wird sehen, was da noch alles kommt. Das Material hat ein riesiges Potential!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (15. September 2008)

Alles Panikmache. In ein paar Monaten, wenn Ihnen die Themen mal wieder ausgegangen sind und ein Carbonlenkertest turnusgemäß an der Reihe ist, werden wieder alle Lenker Super und Überragend getestet, weil sich die Hersteller beschwert haben, dass sie nach dem letzten Test zu wenig verkauft haben

Übrigens an den Poster über mir: Es gibt bereits Lenker, die in den von Dir genannten Gewichtsregionen liegen. Schmolke Carbon. Wiegt gekürzt und für leichte Fahrer angefertigt (man muss sein Körßergewicht bei der Bestellung angeben!) um 80 g. Auch Sattelstützen um 80g basteln die Dir, wenn Du leicht genug bist und alles hält. Gleiches gilt für Produkte von AX-Lightness.


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Übrigens an den Poster über mir: Es gibt bereits Lenker, die in den von Dir genannten Gewichtsregionen liegen. Schmolke Carbon. Wiegt gekürzt und für leichte Fahrer angefertigt (man muss sein Körßergewicht bei der Bestellung angeben!) um 80 g. Auch Sattelstützen um 80g basteln die Dir, wenn Du leicht genug bist und alles hält. Gleiches gilt für Produkte von AX-Lightness.



Schon mal geschaut, wo ich herkomme? Die AX-Lightness Leute kenn ich zum Teil persönlich 

Alles hält. Na dann is ja alles gut.


----------



## DaBoom (15. September 2008)

Alles hält, dass ist so ne Sache:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47147&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## subdiver (16. September 2008)

Uiihh 
Na ja, soll Jeder fahren von was er überzeugt ist 
Ich werde erst auf Carbon setzen, wenn sich der Werkstoff 
in den nächsten Jahren bewähren sollte.


----------



## schnellejugend (16. September 2008)

Du triffts deine Entscheidung doch wohl nicht nach so blöden plakativen Bildern?


Die gibt es zu jedem Werkstoff zu tausenden. Konsequenterweise musst du dein Rad dann wohl in die Ecke stellen.


----------



## subdiver (16. September 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Du triffts deine Entscheidung doch wohl nicht nach so blöden plakativen Bildern?



Nein, aus Überzeugung 
Ich hatte vor Jahren an der FH den Abschluss "Kunststofftechniker" getätigt.


----------



## schnellejugend (16. September 2008)

Fazit stand schon fest, du hast aber trotzdem mal einen Thread gestartet?


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2008)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 

die redaktion ist sich bewusst, dass man einen carbonlenker nach einem sturz austauschen sollte, simuliert im test aber auch stürze? 
die redaktion kennt das maximale anzugsmoment, zieht aber bewusst mit 150% fest?
und dann brechen die lenker? 
(und im nachsatz wird gesagt "jaaaa, normalerweise halten die lenker, aber wenn man so geil testet wie wir..."



ich vermute, wenn man korrekt getestet hätte, hätten alle lenker gehalten und der testbericht hätte einfach nicht genug polarisiert. 
also hat man in der redaktionssitzung den fuzzi der TU münchen angespitzt, und das ziel war nicht, herauszufinden, ob carbonlenker halten, sondern es ging darum, möglichst viele lenker zu zerstören, um ein scheinbar breites feld an ergebnissen zu bekommen.

-> für mich unterstes stiftung-warentest-niveau und mehr als unseriös.


----------



## Lateralus (16. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich vermute, wenn man korrekt getestet hätte, hätten alle lenker gehalten und der testbericht hätte einfach nicht genug polarisiert.
> also hat man in der redaktionssitzung den fuzzi der TU münchen angespitzt, und das ziel war nicht, herauszufinden, ob carbonlenker halten, sondern es ging darum, möglichst viele lenker zu zerstören, um ein scheinbar breites feld an ergebnissen zu bekommen.



Genau das habe ich gemeint. Das Ergebnis war doch schonmal anders. Da hieß es, die meisten Lenker halten, alles ausgereift. Und was ist nun? Man kann den gleichen Artikel ja nicht 2mal drucken, außerdem verkaufen sich Zeitungen, auf denen von Lebensgefahr geschrieben wird, sicher besser.

Und mal ehrlich - wer zieht nen Carbonlenker mit 150% des angegebenen Drehmomentes an? Wer zieht Carbonbauteile überhaupt ohne Nm-Schlüssel an? DAVOR sollte man warnen. Dass dann Defekte auftreten, ist doch klar. Und wofür gibts Carbon-Montagepaste, mit der man die angegebenen Drehmomente noch weit unterbieten kann, locker um 20%?

Ist aber doch bei metallischen Werkstoffen nicht anders. Zieh mal ne Satteltützenklemme mit 50 Nm an Oder den Bremssattel mit 15 Nm...und bitte Bilder posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (16. September 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Fazit stand schon fest, du hast aber trotzdem mal einen Thread gestartet?



Nein, stand nicht fest !
In der Kunsstofftechnik bin ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr tätig.
Die Problematik mit Carbon gab es damals schon, deshalb interessierte mich,
ob die Technik nun so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass Carbonteile am MTB 
über Jahre problemlos genutzt werden können.


----------



## cc1 (16. September 2008)

Auch wenn Carbonteile noch nicht so ausgereift sein mögen wie Alu - ich halte die allermeisten Teile für sicher. Zumindest nicht unsicherer als leichte Aluteile. Carbon an sich ist ja einiges leichter als Alu. Wenn wir jetzt also 2 Lenker haben, die fast genau gleich viel wiegen, dann liegt für mich auf der Hand, dass der Carbonlenker stabiler ist/sein muss. 
Gleiches kann betr. Rahmen gesagt werden. Da würde ich z.B. im RR-Bereich vorher irgendeinem sub1000gr Plaste-Rahmen vertrauen, als einem Alugestell unter 1200gr... Und: Richtige Verwendung/Montage ist ja wohl eine Grundvoraussetzung - alles andere (siehe Test) ist schlicht gaga.


----------



## Pittus (16. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich - wer zieht nen Carbonlenker mit 150% des angegebenen Drehmomentes an? Wer zieht *Carbonbauteile überhaupt ohne Nm-Schlüssel *an? DAVOR sollte man warnen. Dass dann Defekte auftreten, ist doch klar. Und wofür gibts Carbon-Montagepaste, mit der man die angegebenen Drehmomente noch weit unterbieten kann, locker um 20%?
> 
> Ist aber doch bei metallischen Werkstoffen nicht anders. Zieh mal ne Satteltützenklemme mit *50 Nm* an Oder den Bremssattel mit 15 Nm...und bitte Bilder posten


Du Optimist, glaubst du wirklich, dass die meisten Schrauber einen "guten" Drehmomentschlüssel besitzen.  Da sind statt 8 Nm schnell 12 Nm möglich, selbst mit billigen Drehmomentschlüssel.
50 Nm, mit einen 5 oder 6 Imbus Respekt  oder verlängerst du den Hebel 

Pitt


----------



## tho.mas (16. September 2008)

Schaut euch an, http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1385 wie an dem Lenker gerappelt wird und entscheidet, ob es eurem Einsatz ähnlich ist.

Auszug von der Webseite zum Test:
_Der BIKE-Test-Zyklus setzt sich aus vielen unterschiedlichen Belastungen zusammen. Die Belastungen stammen aus realen Messfahrten, bei denen wir jede noch so kleine Kraft, die auf Lenker und Vorbau wirkt, aufzeichneten. Die sehr geringen Lasten (sie treten am Häufigsten auf) machen den Bauteilen sehr wenig aus,  je höher die Kräfte, desto wahrscheinlicher ist das Versagen eines Bauteils aus dem Werkstoff Carbon. [Sehr geile Aussage!]

Auf dem Prüfstand lassen wir daher die ganz geringen Lasten aus der Messfahrt weg und beanspruchen den Lenker nur noch mit den gemessenen Kräften, die ein gewisses Niveau überschreiten. Nur so schaffen wir es [den Lenker zu knacken. persönl. Anmerkung] das gesamte Leben eines Lenkers innerhalb von etwa acht Stunden zu simulieren. Darin sind übrigens auch Stürze und Sprünge enthalten, weil das bei Mountainbikes an der Tagesordnung ist. Einem Lenker, der den Test unbeschadet übersteht prognostizieren wir eine Lebenserwartung von mindestens zehn Jahren im harten Mountainbike-Einsatz.

Das Diagramm zeigt, dass wir die unterschiedlichen Lasten immer Blockweise zusammengefasst haben, das macht es auf dem Prüfstand einfacher, die verschiedenen Lasten abzudecken. Insgesamt 1078-mal werden Lenker und Vorbau innerhalb eines Zyklus be- und entlastet, das entspricht einer Runde auf unserer BIKE-Teststrecke am Gardasee._ 

Was für ein Käse! Stürze sind demnach an der Tagesordnung und wenn er irgend einer Runde am Gardasee standhält, dann hält er auch zehn Jahre! 
Mich hätte ja wenigstens interessiert, welche Kandidaten getestet wurden, aber auf der Webseite habe ich es nicht gefunden. Naja, was soll's.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2008)

Kriege sie nicht mehr alle zusammen, aber einige:

FSA Rizer - hielt
Syntace Vector - haben sie nicht einen kleingekriegt
Ritchey Rizer - hielt
Maxm irgendwas - kaputt
Easton - hielt
Race Face - hat immerhin noch gut bekommen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. September 2008)

cc1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Carbonteile noch nicht so ausgereift sein mögen wie Alu - ich halte die allermeisten Teile für sicher. Zumindest nicht unsicherer als leichte Aluteile. Carbon an sich ist ja einiges leichter als Alu. Wenn wir jetzt also 2 Lenker haben, die fast genau gleich viel wiegen, dann liegt für mich auf der Hand, dass der Carbonlenker stabiler ist/sein muss.
> Gleiches kann betr. Rahmen gesagt werden. Da würde ich z.B. im RR-Bereich vorher irgendeinem sub1000gr Plaste-Rahmen vertrauen, als einem Alugestell unter 1200gr... Und: Richtige Verwendung/Montage ist ja wohl eine Grundvoraussetzung - alles andere (siehe Test) ist schlicht gaga.



Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Gefährliches Halb- bzw. Nichtwissen. Aluminium hat eine Dichte von ca. 2,7 g/ccm, CFK liegt etwa bei 1,7 g/ccm, je nach Faser und/oder Matrix, ist also etwa 1/3 leichter. So riesig ist der Unterschied nicht. 
Mit welchen Argumenten untermauerst Du denn Deine Aussagen? Reines Bauch-Feeling oder was? WARUM liegt das denn auf der Hand, dass der gleich schwere CFK-Lenker stabiler ist? Weil er schick aussieht? 
Ich finde es unangebracht, solche Behauptungen hier aufzustellen, evt. gibt es Leute, die sich darauf verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cc1 (16. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Gefährliches Halb- bzw. Nichtwissen. Aluminium hat eine Dichte von ca. 2,7 g/ccm, CFK liegt etwa bei 1,7 g/ccm, je nach Faser und/oder Matrix, ist also etwa 1/3 leichter. So riesig ist der Unterschied nicht.
> Mit welchen Argumenten untermauerst Du denn Deine Aussagen? Reines Bauch-Feeling oder was? WARUM liegt das denn auf der Hand, dass der gleich schwere CFK-Lenker stabiler ist? Weil er schick aussieht?
> Ich finde es unangebracht, solche Behauptungen hier aufzustellen, evt. gibt es Leute, die sich darauf verlassen.




Weder Du noch sonst jemand wird gezwungen diese lebensgefährlichen Carbon-Parts zu kaufen oder gar zu fahren.
Ich habe keine Lust auf ellenlange Diskussionen - und da ausser Dir offenbar ja eh keiner Ahnung hat, sehe ich auch Deine Intension nicht ganz... 
Ich fahre seit Jahren Parts/Rahmen aus Carbon am RR und Bike. Und da bin ich beileibe nicht der einzige. Wenn das alles nicht halten tät, würd man definitiv mehr davon hören. So einfach ist das für mich.


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. September 2008)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Threaderöffner wirklich ernsthaft an Fakten interessiert ist, ist es meine Intention, diese weiterzugeben, soweit mir das möglich ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Ich habe NICHT vor, irgendjemandem seine Parts madig zu machen, noch habe ich gesagt dass alle Carbonparts lebensgefährlich sind oder zwangsläufit brechen. Deshalb schreibe ich ja immer: jeder so, wie er meint. Du wirst es kaum glauben, ich fahre auch einen CFK-Lenker.


----------



## Pittus (16. September 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Kriege sie nicht mehr alle zusammen, aber einige:
> 
> FSA Rizer - hielt
> Syntace Vector - haben sie nicht einen kleingekriegt
> ...


Wenn schon, denn schon richtig. 
6TH ELEMENT Indium X  2 von 3 gebrochen
MAXM MX-1  3 von 3 gebrochen
SPECIALIZED S-WORKS 0 gebrochen
EASTON MONKYLITE XC 1 von 3 gebrochen
FSA K-FORCE RISER 0 gebrochen
PROGRESS PG-202 3 von 3 gebrochen
RACE FACE NEXT SL. CARB.3/4 RISER 1 von 3 gebrochen
RITCHEY WCS CARBON RISER  0 gebrochen 
SYNCROS BULK CF 2 von 3 gebrochen
SYNTACE VECTOR 31,8 0 gebrochen
TITEC PLUTO RISER BAR 3 von 3 gebrochen 

Man kann über Sinn oder Unsinn des Testes diskutieren, aber wenn man keine Werksoffkunde studiert hat und selber testet, braucht man hin und wieder schon eine Entscheidungshilfe. Als solche sehe ich das. 4 Hersteller trotz "unfairen Test" ohne Bruch, warum soll ich dann einen anderen Hersteller nehmen 

Pitt , Syntace Fan


----------



## Radical_53 (16. September 2008)

Weil der Test Humbug ist? Nimmst du auch eine Mütze statt einem Helm, weil sie den Sturz von einem Turm überlebt? Scheinbar schon.


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. September 2008)

einfach ne münze werfen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2008)

Pittus schrieb:


> Wenn schon, denn schon richtig.
> 6TH ELEMENT Indium X  2 von 3 gebrochen
> MAXM MX-1  3 von 3 gebrochen
> SPECIALIZED S-WORKS 0 gebrochen
> ...



Danke! Naja, so einigermaßen wußte ich es ja noch, dafür, daß ich den Artikel nur kurz überflogen habe. Habe schon eine ganze Weile keine Zeitschriften mehr gekauft. Und der Test trägt sicher nicht dazu bei, daß sich das ändern wird...

Was man sieht, ist, daß u.a. die Syntacesachen wirklich ziemlich überdimensioniert sind. Wenn man sie schon durch blödsinnigen Mißbrauch nicht kleinkriegt.


----------



## Pittus (16. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Weil der Test Humbug ist? Nimmst du auch eine Mütze statt einem Helm, weil sie den Sturz von einem Turm überlebt? Scheinbar schon.



 Wenn ich gegen die wand renne, ist das auch nicht so schlimm (für die Wand), als wenn ich mit den Auto mit 50 km/h dagegen fahre. Warum testen die da Autos 

Pitt

PSGeisterfahrer, ich habe z.B. den normalen Vector Carbon


----------



## schnellejugend (16. September 2008)

> Du Optimist, glaubst du wirklich, dass die meisten Schrauber einen "guten" Drehmomentschlüssel besitzen. Da sind statt 8 Nm schnell 12 Nm möglich, selbst mit billigen Drehmomentschlüssel.



Und das ist den Herstellern anzulasten? Lächerlich.


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. September 2008)

Die Frage ist doch nachdem sich alle fleissig darüber beschweren das der Test doch nicht representativ ist mal die Frage wie ihr den Testen würdet ?

Also den Lenker mit 1000 Stunden Testen fällt aus Zeitgründen schonmal weg.

Den Lenker nur innerhalb des normalen Wald und Wiesen Fahrens zu belasten fällt auch weg. Da sich dann alle Beschweren würden die mal ne Treppe oder über nen wurzeltrail runterdonnern (nein das ist noch kein Freeride, das ist immer noch xc auch wenn manche dafür 16 cm Federweg brauchen und manche nur 8 cm mit nem Hartail).

Das mit den Drehmomenten finde ich nicht verkehrt oder wann habt ihr euren Dremomentschlüssel das letzte mal zum Eichen gebracht ??

So wo soll man den jetzt was anderes Testen ? Okay das Alu pondong der jeweiligen Lenker hat wirklich gefehlt und auch nen ein Belastungstet wo man einfach die Kraft testet bei denen der Lenker bricht. Dann währe noch interesannt gewesen wie sich ein Lenker mit einem Firmenfremden Vorbau verhält.

Okay und das mit den Bewertungen wie gut wenn doch einer Bricht oder wenn alle 3 Brechen nur mangelhaft anstatt letzter Müll zu schreiben ist natürlich wirklich müll.


----------



## Unrest (17. September 2008)

*pendant! 

1000 Stunden wären jedenfalls besser geeignet als so ein heruntergetrimmter Versuchsaufbau und damit repräsentativer.
Die Drehmomente... 
Nunja, füllst du DOT in deine Ölbefüllte Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (17. September 2008)

Gerade telefonisch bei Syntace nachgefragt - wenn man den Drehmomentschlüssel immer wieder auf den kleinsten Wert zurückdreht, kann man ihn bis zu 8 Jahren ohne neue Eichung/Kalibrierung benutzen. Soviel zum Hype hier im Fred über ungenaue Nm-Werte durch ungenaue Schlüssel.
Ansonsten einschicken und für 25 neu einstellen lassen.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch nachdem sich alle fleissig darüber beschweren das der Test doch nicht representativ ist mal die Frage wie ihr den Testen würdet ?


"repräsentativ" ist das falsche wort, darum geht's gar nicht. 

aber um deine frage zu beantworten: 
1.) anzugsdrehmoment muss korrekt sein, man könnte *zusätzlich *noch einen vergleich mit 150% durchführen
2.) die simulierte belastung sollte adäquat sein, also ohne 25 stürze, man könnte *zusätzlich* einen aufbau mit multipler sturzbelastung durchführen. 

was spricht dagegen?
am mehraufwand kann's nicht liegen, das argument würde ich nicht gelten lassen, wenn man sich das gesamte pipapo anschaut.


----------



## Unrest (17. September 2008)

Zeit, Budget und die zu erhaltenden Resultate.
Wie so oft zeigt sich, dass das moderne Presswerk immer mehr in Richtung der BILD"zeitung" verkommt.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Zeit, Budget und die zu erhaltenden Resultate.
> Wie so oft zeigt sich, dass das moderne Presswerk immer mehr in Richtung der BILD"zeitung" verkommt.


wie gesagt: zweit bzw. budget sind - gemessen am gesamtaufwand - zu vernachlässigen,

und welche ergebnisse sucht man? 
- welcher lenker hält?
- welcher geht zuerst kaputt? 
- wie kriegt man möglichst viele kaputt?


----------



## subdiver (17. September 2008)

Egal wie dieser Test absolviert wurde, Fakt ist doch,
es gibt Hersteller deren Produkte nicht gebrochen sind.

Für einen Kunden kann diese Info durchaus hilfreich bei seiner Entscheidung sein.
Denn ein Lenker der diesen Test bestanden hat, wird das auch in der Praxis tun.

Ein Vergleich zwischen Alu- und Carbonlenker wäre wünschenswert gewesen


----------



## Unrest (17. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> wie gesagt: zweit bzw. budget sind - gemessen am gesamtaufwand - zu vernachlässigen,
> 
> und welche ergebnisse sucht man?
> - welcher lenker hält?
> ...



Meiner Meinung war die Vorgabe für den Test nen möglichst reisserischen Aufmacher für die Titelseite zu erzeugen, also in der Art:
"Machen wir möglichst viele Lenker kaputt!"

Dass ein paar Lenker nicht gebrochen sind, kann zum einen an der Qualität, zum anderen aber auch an "Sponsoring" des jeweiligen Herstellers liegen.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung war die Vorgabe für den Test nen möglichst reisserischen Aufmacher für die Titelseite zu erzeugen, also in der Art:
> "Machen wir möglichst viele Lenker kaputt!"


vermute ich auch (s. # 60) 





Unrest schrieb:


> subdiver schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


würde ich noch nicht mal unterstellen. 
kann es nicht sein, dass jeder der getesteten lenker irl hält? 
falls nicht, dann hat man sich die chance versaut, den lenker zu finden, der bei einem validen test versagen würde. 
dieses overload-getue bringt keine erkenntnis, aber verschleiert praxisrelevante probleme.


----------



## Lateralus (17. September 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung war die Vorgabe für den Test nen möglichst reisserischen Aufmacher für die Titelseite zu erzeugen, also in der Art:
> "Machen wir möglichst viele Lenker kaputt!"



Richtig, daher habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass sich eine Zeitung, auf der in Großbuchstaben vor lebensgefährlichen Lenkern gewarnt wird, sicher besser verkauft, als wenn dort stünde "alles in Butter - nix Aufregendes".


----------



## Unrest (17. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> würde ich noch nicht mal unterstellen.
> kann es nicht sein, dass jeder der getesteten lenker irl hält?
> falls nicht, dann hat man sich die chance versaut, den lenker zu finden, der bei einem validen test versagen würde.
> dieses overload-getue bringt keine erkenntnis, aber verschleiert praxisrelevante probleme.



Hatte #60 überlesen. Sorry, dass ich dich wiederholt habe. 

Wenn sogar die windigen KCNC SC Bones halten, dann wird wohl jeder der getesteten Lenker im echten Leben halten - denk ich auch.
Welche praxisrelevanten Probleme meinst du? Dauerschwingfestigkeit? Alterung der Fasern/Matrix?

Die "praxisrelevantesten" Probleme haben sie ja im Prinzip getestet:
-menschliche Dummheit (-> Überdrehen der Anbauteile)
sowie
-menschliche Dummheit (-> Sturzbelastungen)


@Lateralus: Da hab ich dich wohl auch überlesen/-flogen.. sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (17. September 2008)

Die UV-Beständigung über einen längeren Zeitraum wurde nicht berücksichtigt


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Welche praxisrelevanten Probleme meinst du?


das war von mir unglücklich ausgedrückt. 
was ich meinte: ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass ein schlecht konstruierter und/oder schlecht gefertigter lenker bricht. 
wenn aber so getestet wird, dass nicht nur die mangelhaften lenker brechen, sondern - bedingt durch die imho falsche methode - noch einiges mehr kaputt geht, dann weiss ich immer noch nicht, welcher lenker kritisch ist.


----------



## Stompy (17. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn aber so getestet wird, dass nicht nur die mangelhaften lenker brechen, sondern - bedingt durch die imho falsche methode - noch einiges mehr kaputt geht, dann weiss ich immer noch nicht, welcher lenker kritisch ist.



Andererseits weißt du nach diesem Versuch aber, welche Lenker eher unkritisch sind. Ein Lenker der diesen Test übersteht hat definitiv mehr Sicherheitsreserven als einer der ihn nicht übersteht.
Nicht umsonst ist es in professionellen Kreisen üblich, Bauteile mit Belastungen zu testen die über den im Einsatz zu erwartenden Belastungen liegen.

Lieber den "worst case" simulieren und dafür eine Lösung finden, als den "best case" zu testen und eine böse Überraschung zu erleben wenn im Einsatz doch nicht alles so läuft wie gedacht.

Was mir an dem Test allerdings nicht gefällt ist das komplette Fehlen von simmulierten "Langzeit-Belastungen", also z.b. durch UV-Bestrahlung und Dauerschwingungen.
Dadurch liefert der Test leider keine sinnvolle Aussage über die Altersbesändigkeit der Teile, nur über die Sturz und Überlast Resistenz.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

Stompy schrieb:


> Andererseits weiÃt du nach diesem Versuch aber, welche Lenker eher unkritisch sind. Ein Lenker der diesen Test Ã¼bersteht hat definitiv mehr Sicherheitsreserven als einer der ihn nicht Ã¼bersteht.
> Nicht umsonst ist es in professionellen Kreisen Ã¼blich, Bauteile mit Belastungen zu testen die Ã¼ber den im Einsatz zu erwartenden Belastungen liegen.


schon klar, ist aber eine andere frage: 


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann im Hypothesentest zwei Arten Fehler machen:
> Man lehnt H0 ab, obwohl Î¸0 der wahre Parameter ist. Es handelt sich also bei Î± um einen Fehler, den Î±-Fehler oder Fehler erster Art.
> Man lehnt H0 nicht ab, obwohl ein anderer Parameter Î¸1 der wahre Parameter ist. Das ist der Î²-Fehler oder Fehler zweiter Art.
> 
> ...



man testet ja auch nicht 100% aller erhÃ¤ltlichen lenker.


----------



## schnellejugend (17. September 2008)

Wenn ich in den Test noch "mit dem Vorbau am linken Lenkerende klemmen und mich rechts draufsetzen" einbaue und ein Lenker das aushält ist das der Beste.

Der hat dann noch mehr Sicherheitsreserven.


----------



## Unrest (17. September 2008)

@ dubbel: Jetzt ists klar.
Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht - und das, wo es eigentlich so offensichtlich ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (17. September 2008)

@stompy: Der Lenker, der solche Tests übersteht müsste quasiisotrop aufgebaut sein und verlöre damit seinen Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Alu- und Stahllenkern.
Baut man die Lenker belastungsgerecht auf, hat man einen klaren Gewichtsvorteil, kann allerdings Extremlasten an "komischen" Punkten, die im realen Betrieb nie eintreten, nicht kompensieren.
Und "Überdrehen von Anbauteilen" und "Stürze" sind solche Extremlasten, weshalb vernünftig aufgebaute Carbonlenker bei solchen Tests immer versagen werden.


//edit: Dass Stürze und übermäßiges Anknallen nicht eintreten ist ein wenig unglücklich formuliert. Hat man nen Carbonlenker zieht man alles daran mit nem Dremo an - sollte so sein. Und Stürze probiert idR jeder Radfahrer zu vermeisen - zumindest die, die Carbonlenker fahren.


----------



## siq (17. September 2008)

wer sich einen Carbonlenker für bis über 150 kauft und es fertig bringt den ohne Montagepaste und ohne vernünftigen Drehmomentschlüssel (weil der Lenker so viel gekostet hat) 150% vom MAXIMAL angegebenen Drehmoment des Herstelles am Vorbau festzuziehen, so jemand hat es verdient, dass der Lenker bricht.


----------



## Speichennippel (17. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie alt mein Lenker ist, hat aber sicherlich 5 Jahre hinter sich, das sind ~ 25000km.
Ja der Lenker ist auch schon mal gestürzt
Einen DrehMoSchlü habe ich nicht, wozu?
Der Lenker ist in einem Vorbau eines anderen Herstellers.
Die Hörnchen sind geschraubt, und damit sie nicht verdrehen maximal angeknallt. So kurz vorm reißen der Schrauben, gefühlsmäßig
Der Lenker ist aus Alu, Marke ?? müsste ich mal gucken gehen.

Wenn das ein Lenker nicht aushält, kann ich ihn nicht gebrauchen. Insofern finde ich die Testkriterien so schlecht nicht.


----------



## Grashalm (17. September 2008)

Es wäre erstmal interessant zu wissen an welcher Stelle die Lenker gebrochen sind. Am wahrscheinlichsten ist die Einspannstelle, aber wenn der Bruch nicht an dieser Stelle aufgetreten ist, dann spielt das zu feste Anziehen überhaupt keine Rolle für das Versagen.


----------



## canno-range (17. September 2008)

Was vielleicht noch hervorzuheben ist: 
Die Lenker wurden mit 150% des vom Hersteller angegebenen maximalen Anzugsmoments angezogen. Ein Hersteller (MaxM) hat als max. Moment 8 Nm angegeben. Daraufhin wurde mit 12 Nm montiert. Damit schrotte ich auch die meisten Alulenker. Außerdem ist das eine Extrembelastung für den Vorbau. Meines Erachtens nicht praxisgerecht. 
Wenn ein geringeres Anzugsmoment angegeben wurde, wurden auch nur davon die 150% genommen.
Grundsätzlich ist dieses Vorgehen zweifelhaft, da entweder der Lenker mit DreMo montiert wird, oder eben nicht. Jemand, der nicht mit DreMo arbeitet, wird trotzdem kaum einen Lenker mit 12 Nm montieren. 
Außerdem wäre es z.B. sinnvoll zu wissen, wo der Lenker versagt hat. Die Lenker mit Bruch am Vorbau hätten vermutlich mit sinnvoller Montage länger gehalten. Die Rizerlenker, die im Bereich der Biegung gebrochen sind, scheinen grundsätzlich dort ihre Schwachstelle zu haben. Da hätte vermutlich auch eine korrekte Montage nichts dran geändert. 
Trotz allem finde ich Tests im Prinzip sinnvoll. Ich denke auch, dass man die Prüflasten so wählen sollte, dass damit ein breites Spektrum an möglichen Nutzern (also auch solche, die 100 kg oder mehr auf die Waage bringen) abgedeckt wird, solange vom Hersteller keine Nutzungseinschränkungen vorgegeben werden.
Für mich bleibt als Fazit: Teile, die einem solchen Test standhalten sind für mich auch im Alltagsgebrauch sicher. Ich unterstelle jetzt mal nicht, dass die Ergebnisse "gekauft" wurden. 

Was ich allerdings auch sagen muss: Dieser Aufmacher auf Bild-Niveau mit Lebensgefahr und 33 getesteten Lenkern (eigentlich waren es ja nur 11 verschiedene Modelle) ist schon armselig!


----------



## subdiver (17. September 2008)

Ich zitiere aus der Bike,
"Die Krümmung belastet das Carbonrohr zusätzlich. Das ist eine kritische Stelle an JEDEM Riser-Lenker. 
Einer der Race-Face-Lenker brach (an der Krümmung)".

Dann zum Syncros-Riser,
"Der Übergang von der dicken Klemmstelle zum dünnen Griff ist offensichtlich schwierig zu fertigen. 
Hier brachen zwei der Probanden".

In diesen Fällen dürfte das zu hohe Drehmoment an der Klemmung keine Rolle gespielt haben.

Stellt sich die Frage, ob die Krümmung beim Riser nicht nur beim Carbon-
sondern auch am Alulenker einen Schwachpunkt darstellt ? 
Sonst montiere ich wieder meinen Flatbar


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, ob die Krümmung beim Riser nicht nur beim Carbon- sondern auch am Alulenker einen Schwachpunkt darstellt ?


das ist so; das weiss man doch.


----------



## subdiver (17. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> das ist so; das weiss man doch.



Schön für Dich, dass DU es weisst 

Demnach macht es aber nicht wirklich Sinn, Riser-Lenker an AM´s, Enduros´s etc. zu verbauen 
(was 100 % der Hersteller machen), wenn diese eine eingebaute Schwachstelle haben sollten.


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich zitiere aus der Bike,
> "Die Krümmung belastet das Carbonrohr zusätzlich. Das ist eine kritische Stelle an JEDEM Riser-Lenker.
> Einer der Race-Face-Lenker brach (an der Krümmung)".
> 
> ...



Wenn der Lenker richtig dimensioniert ist, dann ist die Wandstärke an der Biegung ausreichend und dann sollte das keine besondere Schwachstelle darstellen.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Demnach macht es aber nicht wirklich Sinn, Riser-Lenker an AM´s, Enduros´s etc. zu verbauen
> (was 100 % der Hersteller machen), wenn diese eine eingebaute Schwachstelle haben sollten.


1. wenn der lenker taugt, dann ist er stabil genug. 
2. und kaputt geht alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (17. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> [...]
> Stellt sich die Frage, ob die Krümmung beim Riser nicht nur beim Carbon-
> sondern auch am Alulenker einen Schwachpunkt darstellt ?
> Sonst montiere ich wieder meinen Flatbar



Ja, wie ich selber schon erfahren durfte:





War aber schon alt und noch 25,4mm.


----------



## subdiver (17. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es entscheident für einen Bruch ist,
ob der Lenker eine 25,4 oder 31,8mm Klemmung hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. September 2008)

Zumals das wohl ein Alu-Lenker ist. Soviel dann dazu.


----------



## pongi (17. September 2008)

Das die Biegung eine Schwachstelle ist, hat nicht mit Carbon oder Alu zu tun. Ist einfach so, dass jede Änderung im Querschnitt oder der Richtung eine Schwachstelle ist.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. September 2008)

Schon klar, aber halt eine "feine" Randnote wo's um Carbon oder Alu geht. Das war der Witz dabei.


----------



## pongi (17. September 2008)

ja, da hast du recht. ich hatte nur den eindruck, dass einige das so sehen, dass das nur ein problem der carbonlenker sei


----------



## RetroRider (17. September 2008)

Früher hat man in die Cruiser-Lenker eine Stabilisierungsstrebe eingelötet, bevor es auf den Trail ging. Wäre vielleicht mal ne Idee...


----------



## pongi (17. September 2008)

könnte aber schwer werden eine strebe ins carbon zu löten *gg*

die strebe ist heutzutage nicht mehr nötig. du bekommst jeden lenker kaputt. egal ob mit oder ohne strebe. und die lenker heute sind so gut, dass sie das nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. September 2008)

@retro: Im MX gab's diese Streben auch. Später hat man sie abgeschafft, weil die Lenker ohne Strebe, dank des möglichen Flex, eher mehr aushalten als mit. Die Strebe ist überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gery2005 (18. September 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, adss sowohl carbon als auch Alu Lenker brechen! Das hängt nicht vom Preis noch vom Gewicht ab!!!!!
Mir ist schon ein sünteurer Schmolke SL Lenker gebrochen und ein Ritchey Alu Lenker!


----------



## Unrest (18. September 2008)

Und wobei/wovon ist dir der gute Schmolke SL gebrochen?
Sollte man bei solchen Aussagen immer angeben.
Gleiche Frage gilt natürlich auch für den Ritchey..


----------



## dubbel (19. September 2008)

noch ne schöne randnotiz: ich hab mit nem kumpel über den test geredet; der kumpel hat keine ahnung von beiks, lenker etc., aber kennt sich aus mit composite. 
seine aussage hat den ganzen test in ein anderes licht gerückt. 
wenn man sich die übersicht anschaut, und mit dem vergleicht, was es so an binsenweisheiten und faustformeln zum thema carbon gibt, dann stellt man folgendes fest: 

1.) je mehr material, desto stabiler, aber auch schwerer. 
-> was kam raus im bike-test? je leichter, desto eher bricht was.

2.) hersteller mit großer stückzahl und/oder viel erfahrung bzw. gutem qualitätsmanagement haben weniger streuung in der fertigung
-> was kam raus im bike-test? bei den exoten findet man mehr unsystematische ausfälle, bei den big playern mehr konstanz. 

d.h. der test findet nicht raus, welcher lenker kritisch ist, ABER er bestätigt, dass an den gängigen meinungen was dran sein muss.


----------



## perponche (19. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> noch ne schöne randnotiz: ich hab mit nem kumpel über den test geredet; der kumpel hat keine ahnung von beiks, lenker etc., aber kennt sich aus mit composite.
> seine aussage hat den ganzen test in ein anderes licht gerückt.
> wenn man sich die übersicht anschaut, und mit dem vergleicht, was es so an binsenweisheiten und faustformeln zum thema carbon gibt, dann stellt man folgendes fest:
> 
> ...



Blödsinn. Der Test zeigt vielmehr eindeutig, dass die Gleichung je-mehr-Gewicht-desto-sicherer gerade nicht stimmt. Testbericht unter 'Gewichte im Überblick' : "Erstaunlicherweise überzeugten auch die beiden schwersten Lenker von Syncros und Progress nicht" (bei beiden Bruch). Zu den besten zählte hingegen einer der leichtesten im Test, der S-Works Pro von Specialized.
Es geht eben nichts über lesen bevor man postet.


----------



## dubbel (19. September 2008)

ich rede von 2 faktoren: 
faktor 1 ist das gewicht, faktor 2 ist die qualität. 

die zwei schwersten lenker sind der progress (der fällt raus, weil aus alu) und der syncros: beim syncros hielt einer mehr als die 150.000, was - wie oben beschrieben - auf fertigung etc. schliessen lässt. 
jetzt du wieder.


----------



## arseburn (19. September 2008)

Wer fährt denn noch mit einem Stahllenker? Ich meine die Dinger wiegen grade mal 100g mehr als ein Alu Lenker.Ich hab noch ein Relikt aus meinen BMX Zeiten im Keller liegen; habs aufgehoben, weil das Ding verbogen wie Sau ist...aber halt nicht gebrochen.
Ich mochte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie es ist nach einem Sprung zu landen und der Lenker verabschiedet sich. Auf die Art und Weise abzusteigen muss extrem schmerzen.
Warum also bei so einem wichtigen Bauteil auf Sicherheit verzichten? XC kann ich es ja noch verstehen, aber bei DH und FR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (19. September 2008)

Auf Sicherheit verzichten? Ne das muß ganz sicher nicht sein. Egal bei welchem Bauteil. Sagt doch auch keiner, oder?


----------



## Unrest (19. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1.) je mehr material, desto stabiler, aber auch schwerer.
> -> was kam raus im bike-test? je leichter, desto eher bricht was.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Stimmt so prinzipiell nicht.
Stell dir einen Stahlträger vor und bekannte Zug-/Druckbelastungen die daran angreifen.
Nun baust du den selben Träger aus Kohlefaser *belastungsgerecht* nach. 
Er widersteht den gleichen Belastungen, wie der Stahlträger, ist dabei aber um einiges leichter.

Will man einen Lenker vernünftig leicht bauen, muss man die Angriffspunkte und Ausmaße von angreifenden Kräften kennen und den Lenker entsprechend aufbauen.
Kennt man diese Faktoren nicht, muss man den Lenker so isotrop wie möglich aufbauen um so viele unbedachte Eventualitäten wie möglich abzufangen.
Dass damit die Lenker schwerer werden und sie auch mehr "scheiß" mitmachen, sollte klar sein, oder?
(Meint hier sowas wie übermäßiges anknallen der Hebel.)

Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass die leichtesten der leichten Carbonlenker die besten sind. Diese könnten durch nen realitätsnahen - also nicht wie der, um den es hier grade geht - Test ausgesiebt werden.


----------



## arseburn (19. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Auf Sicherheit verzichten? Ne das muß ganz sicher nicht sein. Egal bei welchem Bauteil. Sagt doch auch keiner, oder?



Sagt keiner, aber die bisherigen Beiträge implizieren das, dass sowohl Alu als auch Carbonlenker nicht an die Stabilität bzw. das "Bruchverhalten" von Stahl herankommen.
Also warum fährt kaum jemand mit nem Stahllenker im FR/Dh Bereich durch die Gegend? Wegen 100g Gewichtsersparniss?


----------



## dubbel (19. September 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Stimmt so prinzipiell nicht.
> Stell dir einen Stahlträger vor und bekannte Zug-/Druckbelastungen die daran angreifen.
> Nun baust du den selben Träger aus Kohlefaser belastungsgerecht nach.
> Er widersteht den gleichen Belastungen, wie der Stahlträger, ist dabei aber um einiges leichter.


jetzt wird's albern: es ist doch aus dem zusammenhang eindeutig erkennbar und logisch, dass es nur um jeweils "mehr" vom gleichen material geht, vor allem beim thema carbonlenkertests bzw. den erwähnten "faustformeln zum thema carbon ".


----------



## siq (19. September 2008)

zu guter letzt, von Moots gibt es zB. auch sehr schöne Titanlenker. Das Problem ist trotzdem immer noch das Gleiche.....


----------



## Radical_53 (19. September 2008)

@arseburn: Selbst im Motocross oder bei Motorrädern fährt kein Mensch mehr Stahllenker. Die 100g sind zudem utopisch. Zu Stahl sag ich nur mal Wandstärke und Rost.


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @arseburn: Selbst im Motocross oder bei Motorrädern fährt kein Mensch mehr Stahllenker. Die 100g sind zudem utopisch. Zu Stahl sag ich nur mal Wandstärke und *Rost*.



 zuviel bike gelesen?

die stahllenker reissen gerne an der schweissnaht der brücke.
hat ich mal an nem dmr lenker.

von azonic gabs mal nen alulenker mit rohr im rohr, recht interessanter ansatz.


----------



## Radical_53 (19. September 2008)

Was für eine Brücke? Die Strebe bei Risern war schon vor 10 Jahren als "untauglich" out, auch das wurde schon damals im MX "ausgemustert". 
Es geht um heute, nicht um 1970.


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. September 2008)

die hier


----------



## ruhoffma (19. September 2008)

"Schick" ist auch, dass das Ganze als "grösster Crash Test der BIKE Geschichte" deklariert wird. Bei Crashtest denke ich immer an Simulationen eines Unfalls, nicht an Dauerhaltbarkeitsprüfungen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (19. September 2008)

Ich fahr schon Jahrelang Carbon-Riser,gebrochen ist noch keiner


----------



## eiji (19. September 2008)

Also die ganzen Test's sind manchmal echt blödsinn.

In der MountainBike08 auf seite 54 werde drei gerissene Carbon-Fully Rahmen an den Pranger gestellt.
Zitat: "Ein Drop von einem guten Meter Höhe ... muss ein AllMountainBike unbeschadet überstehen." Ich bin kein Cannondale-Besitzer, aber auf der HP wird ein Rush als Marathon-Fully-Bike eingeordnet. Wer damit downhill - hm sammelt und mitm Lift aufn Berg fährt ist doch bescheuert.

Ein MarathonFully muss leicht sein, und dampf machen berghoch und bergrunter. Aber wer damit nen 100cm Drop macht hat schlicht das falsche Rad gekauft.


In einigen Jahren steigen wir in Flugzeuge mit Carbon-Tragflächen. Also sehe ich einen Carbon-Lenker als mein kleinstes Problem an.


----------



## subdiver (20. September 2008)

@ eiji
Das war kein "Rush", sondern ein "Rize" was gebrochen ist 

Und das "Rize" ist sehr wohl als AM konzipiert worden und sollte auch
kleinere Drops unbeschadet überstehen können.


----------



## pongi (20. September 2008)

Kaputt bekommt man alles. Ich erinnere mich auch an gebrochene Demos. 
Klar sollte es nicht passieren, aber selbst ein Alu oder Stahlrahmen reißt wenn du Pech hast beim Bordstein runterfahren.


----------



## Radical_53 (20. September 2008)

Definitiv. Man findet im Netz wohl jedes Teil mal in "zerlegt", wenn man nur sucht. 
Mir ist selbst kürzlich ein Zaskar Rahmen gerissen, ein Rahmen der nicht weniger als stattliche 1.8kg auf die Waage bringt. Deswegen muß man dann aber nicht eine Bauart oder ein Material an sich verteufeln. Klar schaut's bei Carbon doof aus wenn irgend eine Klebestelle entzwei geht, aber wenn man bedenkt daß Flugzeuge ihre Flügel auch angeklebt kriegen...


----------



## pongi (20. September 2008)

wobei ich immer noch der meinung bin, dass die flugzeugteile auch in einer anderen preisklasse spielen. wenn der lenker 1000 euro kosten würde (als fiktives beispiel), dann wäre es sicher auch möglich ihn noch fester und stabiler zu bauen, aber das will niemand mehr zahlen. es muss eben ein kompromiss sein. und ich glaube, dass dieser kompromiss beim flieger um ein vielfaches höher angesiedelt ist


----------



## Radical_53 (20. September 2008)

Mh, denke der Preiskampf ist da genauso deutlich vertreten wie sonstwo auch. Leichteres Flugzeug muß sich an eingespartem Sprit bzw. höherer Frach wieder rechnen, das macht ja keiner aus Spaß an der Freud.
Es gibt sogar einen Hersteller, der eine Mulde für einen LKW-Hänger aus Kohlefaser herstellt. Auch da, weil es eben leichter als Alu ist und man so bei gleichem Gesamtgewicht (gesetzliche Höchstgrenze) mehr Fracht transportieren kann. 
Bei der F1 oder nem Hobby wie hier ist der Preis vielleicht "halbwegs" egal, aber bei anderen Geschichten wird doch knallhart kalkuliert. Sachen die nicht sein müssen und nix bringen kauft auch keiner.


----------



## schnellejugend (20. September 2008)

> wobei ich immer noch der meinung bin, dass die flugzeugteile auch in einer anderen preisklasse spielen.



Stimmt, und zwar egal ob Carbon, Alu, Stahl, Titan.....

Der Maßstab Flugzeug wird aber sonderbarerweise immer nur bei Carbon angewandt.


----------



## Paolo (20. September 2008)

Baut euch einen Easton CNT DH Lenker ans Bike. Der sollte extrem stabil sein. Wiegt dann allerdings auch ca. 250gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (20. September 2008)

Dein





> ..sollte extrem stabil sein.


 genügt mir als Garantie.

Den kauf ich jetzt.


----------



## Paolo (20. September 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Dein genügt mir als Garantie.
> 
> Den kauf ich jetzt.



Informier dich doch mal über diesen Lenker. Es gibt wohl kaum einen stabileren.
Er wird auch im DH und Freeride gefahren. Würden die Fahrer wohl kaum tun wenn sie kein Vertrauen in ihn hätten.
Dafür wiegt er aber auch mehr als andere Carbon Lenker.


----------



## Radical_53 (20. September 2008)

Er wiegt als 25.4er 225g bei 711mm Breite und hat 5 Jahre Garantie. 
Schwerer als andere Lenker die für denselben Zweck gedacht sind ist er nicht, wüßte mal keinen bei der Breite der leichter wäre.


----------



## 4x_racer (20. September 2008)

Was ihr da für einen Blödsinn schreibt 

Ich bin mal einen FSA K-Force DH Lenker gehalten und der hatte immer gehalten im normalen 4Cross einsatz, sogar stürze hatte er mühelos weggesteckt. Allerdings habe ich ihn dann doch ausgetauscht weil ich mal so blöd über einen Double gefahren bin und es mich dann nach vorne überschlagen hatte. Leider scherte der Lenker beim Sturz genau über einen rauen Stein so das er aufriss. Zum Test: Die Haltbarkeit von Carbonlenkern kommt immer auf die Verarbeitung draufan.Carbonlenker wie z.b. Easton, FSA oder Syncros könnte ich unbeschrenkt empfelen weil die eine Top Verarbeitung haben und dadurch sehr gut halten.



PS: Ich arbeite weder für FSA, Easton oder Syncros


----------



## R.C. (20. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Er wiegt als 25.4er 225g bei 711mm Breite und hat 5 Jahre Garantie.
> Schwerer als andere Lenker die für denselben Zweck gedacht sind ist er nicht, wüßte mal keinen bei der Breite der leichter wäre.



FSA Gravity Carbon hat laut Hersteller 206g in der 31.8er/25mm Rise Version (ebenfalls 71cm breit).

Controltech Comp Carbon DH hat laut Hersteller 211g bei 71cm Breite, 31.8er Klemmung und 40mm Rise.


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. September 2008)

4x_racer schrieb:


> Was ihr da für einen Blödsinn schreibt
> 
> Ich bin mal einen FSA K-Force DH Lenker gehalten und der hatte immer gehalten im normalen 4Cross einsatz, sogar stürze hatte er mühelos weggesteckt. Allerdings habe ich ihn dann doch ausgetauscht weil ich mal so blöd über einen Double gefahren bin und es mich dann nach vorne überschlagen hatte. Leider scherte der Lenker beim Sturz genau über einen rauen Stein so das er aufriss. Zum Test: Die Haltbarkeit von Carbonlenkern kommt immer auf die Verarbeitung draufan.Carbonlenker wie z.b. Easton, FSA oder Syncros könnte ich unbeschrenkt empfelen weil die eine Top Verarbeitung haben und dadurch sehr gut halten.
> 
> ...



Glücklicherweise schreibst Du keinen Blödsinn... und das in perfektem, fehlerfreien Deutsch! Respekt. Ich melde mich bei Dir per PM, wenn ich demnächst kompetente Auskunft über Lenker brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x_racer (20. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise schreibst Du keinen Blödsinn... und das in perfektem, fehlerfreien Deutsch! Respekt. Ich melde mich bei Dir per PM, wenn ich demnächst kompetente Auskunft über Lenker brauche.


----------



## RetroRider (20. September 2008)

Die Vorstellung, daß ein (wenig wahrscheinlicher) Funktionsverlust abrupt und ohne Vorwarnung eintritt, ist nicht angenehm. Bei dem alten rostigen Stahlzeugs hatte man wenigstens die Chance, daß sich das Material nur verformt statt komplett zu zerreissen. Vielleicht wär´s keine schlechte Idee, mit Materialmischungen zu experimentieren. Z.B. dünne/leichte Stahlstrukturen im Carbon oder so...


----------



## Radical_53 (21. September 2008)

@rc: Ok, laut Hersteller. Stimmt das auch, wenn man die Dinger nachwiegt? Bei Easton kommen die Gewichte sehr genau hin, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Bei Syntace stimmen die Gewichte z.B. nur bei den Vorbauten, die Carbon-Lenker sind in letzter Zeit deutlich schwerer wie angegeben. Daher würd mich das dann mal interessieren. Papier ist geduldig, wie man so schön sagt 

@retro: Bei rostigem Stahl hat man die Chance, daß es sich verbiegt? So so. Wenn das Stahlzeugs ansatzweise "leicht" war und wir nicht von einem 30kg-Rad sprechen, dann glaube ich das sicherlich nicht. Allein die Wandstärke ansatzweise leichter Stahlteile spricht dagegen.


----------



## R.C. (21. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @rc: Ok, laut Hersteller. Stimmt das auch, wenn man die Dinger nachwiegt? Bei Easton kommen die Gewichte sehr genau hin, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Bei Syntace stimmen die Gewichte z.B. nur bei den Vorbauten, die Carbon-Lenker sind in letzter Zeit deutlich schwerer wie angegeben. Daher würd mich das dann mal interessieren. Papier ist geduldig, wie man so schön sagt



Ja, mit den Herstellergewichten hast du leider mehr als Recht, mein 71er Sunline wiegt auch 302g (in 74cm 312g) anstelle der angegebenen 260g (wobei da aeltere anscheinend leichter waren) under der Sunline Vorbau hat das angegebene Gewicht nur ohne Schrauben. 

Der FSA hat gewogene 202g: http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6384
das echte Gewicht vom Controltech habe ich nie gesucht, der ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## Radical_53 (21. September 2008)

Ohne Schrauben ist auch gut  "Selektive" Gewichtsangaben sind mal mehr als klasse, da sollen sie sich's doch gleich stecken was anzugeben.
Mit dem FSA ist echt nicht verkehrt, hätt ich denen gar nicht zugetraut. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## RetroRider (21. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> [...]
> @retro: Bei rostigem Stahl hat man die Chance, daß es sich verbiegt? So so. Wenn das Stahlzeugs ansatzweise "leicht" war und wir nicht von einem 30kg-Rad sprechen, dann glaube ich das sicherlich nicht. Allein die Wandstärke ansatzweise leichter Stahlteile spricht dagegen.



Ja gut, wenn Leichtbau im Vordergrund steht hast du natürlich Recht - bei reinen Stahlteilen.

Anders sieht´s beim Materialmix aus: Im Carbonbereich gibt´s noch jede Menge Entwicklungspotential. Beim Mix mit Stahl z.B. würde man keine flächigen Strukturen sondern Drähte aus besonders dehnbarer Legierung nehmen - Korrosionsbeständigkeit ist ja dann wurscht. Jedenfalls steht nirgendwo geschrieben, daß Kohlefasern auschließlich nur mit Klebstoff kombiniert werden dürfen.


----------



## Radical_53 (21. September 2008)

Ja, ich denke im Radsport steht Leichtbau grundlegend immer im Vordergrund. Man verbaut ja kaum Stahl-Lenker mit Wandstärken von mehreren Millimetern  

Freilich gibt's bei Carbon noch viel Potenzial, das wohl ganz sicher. Da bin ich auch noch sehr gespannt, wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt. Materialmix wird ja z.B. bei Syntace schon mit Titan recht erfolgreich vollzogen.


----------



## subdiver (17. Oktober 2008)

Unten stehende Antwort habe ich vom Administrator des "Bike"-Forum gefunden.
Anscheinend brechen Alu-Lenker eher als Carbon-Lenker 

Ich glaube, es kommt auch darauf an, wie breit (Hebelwirkung) ein Lenker ist.

========================================================
BikeMattes BikeMattes ist offline
Administrator

Registriert seit: 10.09.2008
Beiträge: 10
Standard
Servus Matti_in,

1. Nur wenn man nicht antwortet heißt das nicht, dass man nicht im Forum liest.
2. Alulenker halten im Schnitt deutlich kürzer als Carbonlenker. Voraussetzung: Die Carbonlenker sind optimal lamniniert und der kleine Chinese hatte keinen schlechten Tag, als er die Carbonmatten in die Form gepackt hat. Warum das so ist kann man wunderbar in BIKE 12/06 nachlesen. Im Gegensatz zu Aluminiumlenkertest in 10/02 brachen die Carbonlenker aus dem Test in 12/06 (unter gleichen Bedingungen) wesentlich später. Beim Carbonlenkertest schafften 75 Prozent aller Lenker das Soll, bei den Alulenkern waren es dagegen nur 30 Prozent.
3. Über die Meinung der Leser freuen wir uns deshalb, weil wir eben genau wissen wollen, was der Otto-Normal-Biker von Carbonteilen im Fahrradbau hält. Wie groß ist die Furcht vor diesen Teilen? Was genau bereitet Kopfzerbrechen usw.? Weiß man das, kann man auch in zukünftigen Tests eher auf diese Fragestellungen eingehen.

so long
Mattes
========================================================


----------



## L&S (19. Oktober 2008)

Lieber "Jesusfreak",
vielen Dank fÃ¼r Deine von viel Carbon-Sachkunde und wenig Hunger nach Anerkennung getragenen BeitrÃ¤ge.
Studieren und Probieren ...immer wieder. 
Das ist auch im Carbonbau, wie in der Betriebsfestigkeits-Lehre, der Weg zur Erkenntnis. Und damit zum Erfolg.
Du und deine "Lehrherren" sind wohl ein Beispiel hierfÃ¼r.

Lieber Dubbel,
ich mÃ¶chte Dir und einigen Anderen (aus Tipp-Faulheit, wie ich gestehe) zum Thema einen Buchtipp geben:

Betriebsfestigkeit: Verfahren und Daten zur Bauteilberechnung, von Erwin Haibach. VDI Buch, ISBN-10: 3-540-29363-9 ISBN-13: 978-3-540-29363-7.

Falls Dir dieses Wissen zu teuer erscheint (ca. 200.- â¬), schreib mir eine PM und ich leihe Dir mein Exemplar fÃ¼r 14 Tage. Frei Haus, das ist mein Ernst. 
Mir ist durchaus bewusst dass ich mit einem Buchtipp an Dich deine Sachkunde hier vor aller Augen in Zweifel ziehe. Da deine BeitrÃ¤ge aber von einer gewissen Robustheit geprÃ¤gt sind traue ich mich das durchaus mal.


Dumm sein ist keine Schande.
Dumm bleiben schon.
Und ich weiss von was ich hier rede...

L&S 

Anbei noch ein Link zu ein paar stark vereinfachenden Bauernregeln fÃ¼r Tester, hier genannt "CHECK THE TESTS: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=4&pk=664 NÃ¤heres gerne auch unter +49 8634 66 666


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2008)

L&S = liteville & syntace?

du stellst doch meine sachkunde gar nicht in frage, weil du ja noch nicht mal andeutungsweise damit rausrückst, was genau du kritisierst. 
deute doch wenigstens mal an, an welchem meiner beiträge du dich störst...

nochmal zur erinnerung - kern meiner aussage ist: 


			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass ein schlecht konstruierter und/oder schlecht gefertigter lenker bricht.
> wenn aber so getestet wird, dass nicht nur die mangelhaften lenker brechen, sondern - bedingt durch die imho falsche methode - noch einiges mehr kaputt geht, dann weiss ich immer noch nicht, welcher lenker kritisch ist.
> [...]
> wenn man sich die übersicht anschaut, und mit dem vergleicht, was es so an binsenweisheiten und faustformeln zum thema carbon gibt, dann stellt man folgendes fest:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2008)

Der ganze Test war und bleibt lächerlich.

Die Lenker mit dem 1,5 Fachen angegebenen Drehmoment anzuziehen ist so ziemlich das dämlichste was ich je gelesen habe. 

Entweder man hat einen Drehmomentschlüssel und hält sich an die Angaben. Oder man hat keinen.

Wenn Grobmotoriker mit 12Nm anziehen, dann nur bei Lenkern mit max. Drehmomentangabe von 8Nm?   Wenn 6 aufgedruckt ist, ziehen sie nur mit 9Nm an?


----------



## subdiver (20. Oktober 2008)

Mich hätte bei dem Test interessiert, wie die Carbon- gegenüber Alu-Lenker abgeschnitten hätten.
Denn anscheinend (lt. dem Bike-Forum) halten Alu-Lenker noch weniger aus 

Demnach müssten sehr viele MTB-Lenker gefährlich sein oder aber der Test war nicht praxisgerecht


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich find allein die Höhe des Drehmoments schon abartig. Schon das normale Drehmoment, was man nutzen kann, ist ja nicht ohne.
Wenn ich mir z.B. überlege, wie weit ich bei meinen beiden Syntace-Vorbauten mit Titan-Schrauben mit dem Inbus drehen kann, mit welcher Kraft, eh daß ich den Drehmoment-Schlüssel ansetze, der dann nochmal ein gutes Stück bewegt werden will bis er *knack* macht, da frage ich mich allen Ernstes wer im Wald mit so einer Gewalt einen Lenker festprügelt.
Zur Erinnerung: Der F99 soll normal mit 8Nm geklemmt werden, mit Ti-Schrauben wird das auf 6Nm verringert. Damit ziehe ich also den Lenker and und empfinde es von der Handkraft her als sehr fest, würde nur mit dem Schlüssel bewaffnet eher nicht so fest anziehen. Die Bike dreht dieselbe Schraube mit 12Nm fest. Alles klar  
Ich weiß nicht wie Otto Normal agiert, aber das geht für mich am gesunden Menschenverstand vorbei. Und zwar total. Dazu stelle ich mir 12Nm mit einem klapprigen Multi-Tool auch als eher schmerzhaft vor, das käme evtl. noch dazu


----------



## berkel (20. Oktober 2008)

Geht mir genauso. Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel würde ich die Schrauben nicht so fest anziehen. Ich denke auch immer: sollte der nicht mal bald knacken? Sonst knackt der Lenker.


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2008)

Es ist einfach egal wie fest ihr anziehen würdet OHNE Drehmo, es ist auf jeden Fall unabhängig vom Aufdruck. Höchstens von dem zu verwendenden Schlüssel, zumindest wenn man keine Ratsch nimmt.


Entweder werden alle mit dem gleichem zu hohem Drehmoment angezogen oder es wird nach Angabe montiert.

Alles andere ist Firlefanz. Da helfen auch keine Bücher oder sonstige Theorie.


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja, unabhängig vom Aufdruck aber abhängig von der Schraubengröße. Da hat man ja "normal", wenn man ne Weile schraubt, ein gewisses Gefühl für. 
Ich empfand's im Zuge des Leichtbau-Fiebers als sehr auffällig bei mir, daß ich die Schrauben z.T. deutlich zu locker angezogen hatte. Daß jemand da wirklich auf dem Trail die Schrauben deutlich zu fest anzieht, halte ich für absolut nicht naheliegend. Ungleichmäßig ja, zu locker, aber so extrem zu fest? Nicht bei so kleinen Schrauben.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2008)

ich befürchte L&S wollte auf etwas anderes hinaus: 
im bike-artikel wird argumentiert, dass mit 150% des max. drehmomentes angezogen wird, weil das der ein oder andere so macht. 
daran hab ich mich gestört. 
L&S argumentiert aber wohl, dass es korrekt ist, mit 150% anzuziehen, weil die Prüfnorm dies so vorschreibt. 

das verwundert mich aber sehr. 

entweder sagt die norm 150%, dann ist die diskussion um den bike-artikel hinfällig, weil am falschen platz, 
oder der redakteur denkt sich die 50 zusätzlichen prozent aus, dann ist der hinweis auf den VDI-schmöker irrelevant. 

was mich aber noch stutziger werden lässt, ist folgendes: 
ein hersteller lehnt sich anlässlich eines magazin-tests aus dem fenster und argumentiert mit einem link zur website mit der darstellung der eigenen verfahren und mit einem hinweis auf ein eine veröffentlichung zum thema betriebsfestigkeit. 
dann lieber nur mit haibach ankommen, und den eigenen laden wenigstens für diese frage aussen vor lassen. 
das ist für mich eine unerfreuliche verquickung zwischen industrie und presse. 

umso unerfreulicher, weil er eben nicht inhaltlich arumentiert, sondern mich (oder uns) als dumm bezeichnet, ohne dies zu konkretisieren.


----------



## JPT (28. Oktober 2008)

Kollegen,

hier ein Auszug der CEN.

Das sagt NICHT dass Lastwechseltests mit 150% Drehmoment durchgefuehrt werden muessen, sagt aber sehr wohl dass alle sicherheitsrelevanten Verbindungen 150% Drehmoment ohne Versagen aushalten muessen. 

Wenn bei 150% Anzugsmoment der Lenker Schaden nimmt dann ist er nicht CEN konform. 


Gruss
JPT


----------



## tho.mas (5. November 2008)

Nachdem ich diesen Thread:

drehmomentschlüssel bei montage von scheibenbremse nötig?

gelesen habe, viel mir spontan der Lenkertest ein und dass wir den Kopf geschüttelt haben, wie man den Lenker nur so fest montieren kann.
Tja, vielleicht müssen wir unsere Meinung überdenken und der Test war doch nicht so weit von der Realität entfernt.  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. November 2008)

Hallo,

kann man eigentlich einen Alu Vorbau(Race Face Evolve XC) mit einem Carbon Lenker(Ritchey WCS) kombinieren?


Grüße Philipp


----------



## pongi (9. November 2008)

prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen Alu Vorbau und Kohle Lenker


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. November 2008)

pongi schrieb:


> prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen Alu Vorbau und Kohle Lenker



Ist irgendetwas bei der Montage zu beachten ?


Grüße


----------



## findus170 (9. November 2008)

Ja, die Drehmomente der Schrauben der Klemmung.


----------



## lopeng (25. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich an einen Ritchey WCS Carbon Flat Lenkerhörnchen schrauben, und wenn ja welche? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit, positive wie negative?


----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

Wer die Carbon Optik will, kann auch zu Carbon-Lenkern mit Alukern greifen. Sind teilweise auch nicht viel schwerer als reine Carbonlenker.
Von FSA gibts einen Flat mit 125gr. und einen Riser einen mit 210 gr. Sind schöne Teile. 
Klar gibts Carbonlenker mit 100gr./Flat und 150gr/Riser. Aber sind diese 30-60gr. wert jedesmal Angst zu haben? 
Wer mit einem Riser liebäugelt, kann folgendes bedenken: Einen 200gr Alu-Riser zu haben oder einen 130gr. Carbon-Flat(freigegeben für BarEnds!) mit 65gr. BarEnds. Sind es -5gr. wert?

Ich denke bei extrem sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen wie Lenker oder Vorbau sollte man kein Carbon verwenden. Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Leichtbauer, aber bei diesen Teilen nehm ich das geringe Mehrgewicht hin. Kann es ja bei anderen nicht so belasteten Teilen wieder reinholen. 
Pures Carbon gibts bei mir nur beim Rahmen(auch ein Risiko, aber eher gering), Sattelstütze, Sattel, Kurbel, Flaschenhalter, Spacer. 
Cockpit, ist mit Alu verstärkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

Mit Alu verstärkt... .


----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

logo Alu! Stahl wäre dann doch etwas zu schwer

Um es noch mal deutlicher zu sagen: 
Ich meine Alulenker mit Carbonummantelung. 
Nicht die Carbonlenker mit Titangitter oder sonstigen Verstärkungen nur an den kritischen Stellen.


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

Und du bist dir sicher, daß das eine Verstärkung und nicht einfach billiger in der Produktion ist?


----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

Glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Wieso soll das billiger sein als pure Aluteile oder pure Carbonteile herzustellen? Ist doch viel aufwendiger.



CSI: Revolutionäre Hybrid-Komponenten
Die brandneue CSI-Technologie (Carbon Structural Integration) vereint Karbon und Aluminium in einer einzigen Komponente  und damit die entscheidenden Vorteile beider Materialien. Dank CSI stellt FSA nun hochmoderne Hybrid-Komponenten aus Karbon und Aluminium vor, deren extrem dichter Materialverbund bestmögliche Performance und Langlebigkeit garantiert. Bei der Produktion von Fahrradkomponenten galt Aluminium lange Zeit als Maß aller Dinge. Das Leichtmetall weist ein gutes Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Leistungsfähigkeit auf, ist leicht zu verarbeiten und zudem relativ günstig. Dennoch läuft Karbon dem Aluminium in letzter Zeit immer mehr den Rang ab. Obwohl Karbon vergleichsweise wesentlich teurer und aufwendiger zu verarbeiten ist, schätzen selbst eingefleischte Kritiker mittlerweile die Vorteile dieses Verbundwerkstoffs  insbesondere dessen höhere mechanische Belastbarkeit, das hervorragende Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Steifigkeit und die extreme Langlebigkeit.

Hervorragende Performance und bestechender Look
Mittlerweile kommt mit CSI ein drittes, revolutionäres Produktionsverfahren zum Einsatz. Ergebnis sind Fahrradkomponenten, deren Leichtmetallkern von einer Hülle aus extrem dichten Karbonschichten umgeben und zusätzlich mit dieser verbunden ist. In der Vergangenheit wurde Karbon häufig ausschließlich zur Steigerung der optischen Attraktivität verwendet. Dank CSI spielt dieses Material nun auch eine entscheidende Rolle bezüglich der Stabilität einer Fahrradkomponente  es wirkt sich gleichermaßen positiv auf Performance, Gewicht und optisches Erscheinungsbild aus. FSA ist der Meinung, dass diese neue Generationvon Hybrid-Komponenten eine ideale technische Lösung darstellt, um Konstruktion und Design vieler Anbauteile nachhaltig zu verbessern.

CSI als Wendepunkt
Mit der Einführung von CSI (Carbon Structural Integration) bedient sich FSA eines hochmodernen Produktionsprozesses, der seinen Ursprung in der Luft- und Raumfahrtindustrie hat. Dank der Kombination zweier verschiedener Materialien setzen unsere Produkte erneut Maßstäbe in puncto Performance und Qualität. Dank dieses neu entwickelten Produktionsprozesses übernehmen die Karbonschichten der Hülle nun eine entscheidende Funktion bezüglich der Stabilität. Luft- und Raumfahrtingenieure bezeichnen dieses bewährte Konzept als "Kollaborationsbereich". Dabei absorbiert die Außenhülle einer Komponente nicht nur Tangential- und Torsionskräfte, sondern widersteht auch zuverlässig sämtlichen Zug- und Druckkräften.

Was ist CSI?
Bei diesem Produktionsprozess werden Fahrradkomponenten mit einer durchgängigen Karbonschicht umgeben, deren Struktur einem nahtlosen Textilstoff mit Kette und Schuss ähnelt. Die Laufrichtung der Fasern folgt dabei den Hauptbelastungsachsen. Mittels eines ausgeklügelten technisch-chemischen Prozesses wird das Karbongewebe unter hohem Druck mit dem Leichtmetallkern verbunden. So entsteht ein dauerhafter und extrem robuster Molekularverband zwischen beiden Materialien. Warum verbinden wir Karbon und Aluminium miteinander? Aluminium weist eine außerordentlich hohe Belastbarkeit, Schlagfestigkeit und Langlebigkeit auf  eine ideale Ergänzung zu dünnen, leichten Karbonstrukturen. Aufgrund ihrer speziellen Dämpfungseigenschaften absorbieren letztere dagegen zuverlässig die Vibrationskräfte, denen Fahrradkomponenten unter hoher Belastung ausgesetzt sind.

Geringere Materialbelastung
In diesem Zusammenhang spielt Karbon somit eine tragende Rolle. Dieses Material steht für ein hervorragendes Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Steifigkeit und gestattet somit eine größtmögliche Gewichtsreduktion. Noch entscheidender ist allerdings ein weiterer Vorteil: Im Vergleich zu reinen Aluminiumstrukturen wird die Materialbelastung durch den Einsatz von Karbon extrem verringert. Aufgrund von Materialbelastung können u. a. Korrosionsbrüche auftreten. Darunter versteht man plötzliche Brüche biegsamer Materialien, die unter hoher Belastung z.B. unter dem Einfluss entsprechender Witterungsverhältnisse auftreten und durch Korrosion begünstigt werden. Auch Ermüdungsbrüche stellen für die Materialforschung ein Problem dar. Dabei handelt es sich um das Verformen und/oder Brechen von Bauteilen aufgrund von Langzeitbelastung.

Zuverlässigkeit durch Steifigkeit
Die neu entwickelte CSI-Technologie ermöglicht FSA eine größtmögliche Reduktion der genannten Phänomene. Karbonstrukturen sind wesentlich elastischer als Aluminium. In Verbindung mit dem dauerhaften und extrem robusten Molekularverband zwischen Karbon und Leichtmetall verleihen sie den Komponenten eine außerordentlich hohe Zuverlässigkeit und Steifigkeit bei einem Gewicht, das im Vergleich zu herkömmlich produzierten Karbonteilen rund 20 % niedriger ist.


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

Was schreibt den FSA zu seinen reinen Carbonteilen? Wieviel kosten die im Vergleich?


----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

Was Sie schreiben, finde ich jetzt nicht. 

Zu den Preisen
Carbon Flat Bar teurer, da leichter. 
Carbon Riser teurer, da leichter. 
Carbon Sattelstütze teurer, da leichter.  

Logisch, wenn Sie leichtere Teile aus dem CSI Hybrid Carbon/Alu mit der besseren Stabilität anbieten würden, dann bräuchte kein Mensch mehr die reinen Carbonteile. Und schon gar nicht diese hohen Preise.


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

Ich behaupte mal, FSA hat aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht.

Die üblichen Vorurteile wie "Alu ist stabiler als Carbon" und "Carbon bricht ohne Ankündigung, Alu bricht gutmütiger" sind so einfach falsch. 

Wenn du dich mit diesen Teilen sicherer fühlst ist das in Ordnung.


----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

Ich behaupte, das FSA einfach ein Zwischending aus Alu und Carbon machen wollte. Das unter dem Gewicht der reinen Aluteile liegt, aber über den Carbonteilen. So schliesst man eine Lücke zwischen beiden Materialien. Das was Sie über die CSI Technik schreiben, klingt für mich einleuchtend, auch zwecks Stabilität.

Aber in einem bin ich Deiner Meinung, das Carbon ohne Ankündigung bricht mag dahin gestellt sein. Ein extrem dünner Leichtbaulenker aus Alu oder Scandium kann auch ganz schön schnell wegbrechen, wenn mal ein Riss unbemerkbar an der Unterseite ist. Und die Dauerbelastung lässt auch dünnes Alu schnell mal altern.
Ich denke es ist nicht die Art wie sie wegbrechen, sondern die Häufigkeit!
Es hat doch schon mehr Brüche bei Carbonteilen gegeben, als bei Aluteilen. Und so ist Carbon schon ein gewisser Unsicherheitsfaktor bei sicherheitsreleanten Teilen wie Lenker und Vorbau. 
Daher wie ich schon sagte, ich fühle mich im Cockpit mit den Alu/Carbon Hybriden doch etwas sicherer als mit pur Carbonteilen. 

Achso und der Vergleich mit Flugzeug-Technik. Ich hab noch nie ein Flugzeug gesehen das nur aus Carbon gebaut wurde. Da ist auch ein Mix aus Alu und Carbon verbaut.


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, das FSA einfach ein Zwischending aus Alu und Carbon machen wollte. Das unter dem Gewicht der reinen Aluteile liegt, aber über den Carbonteilen. So schliesst man eine Lücke zwischen beiden Materialien.
> 
> Es hat doch schon mehr Brüche bei Carbonteilen gegeben, als bei Aluteilen.



wie ist diese lücke denn definiert?

mehr brüche? gibts da eine statistik oder so?

ich z.b. hab unendlich viel mehr alustützen zerbrochen als carbonstützen:
1 vs 0 
ich finde alu unendlich gefährlicher als carbon.


----------



## teatimetom (28. Juni 2010)

fone schrieb:


> wie ist diese lücke denn definiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



höchst wissenschaftliche erhebung :

ich hab schon 2 alu vs 0 carbon stützen gebrochen  ,

Ich hab zwei mal unendlich viele alu  stützen gebrochen 

zur marktlücke carbon ummanteltes alu sag ich nix ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

Lauter Carbon Feaks hier! 

Carbonumanteltes Alu ist nicht wirkliche eine Marktlücke. Es bieten schon lange einige Hersteller an. Und wenn es ein Flop wäre, wären die schon lange vom Markt verschwunden.

Jeder wie er will...Mir kommt kein purer Carbonvorbau oder Carbonlenker ans Rad. Habe kaum Gewichtsnachteil und sicherer fühle ich mich auch. 

Wie kann eine Alustütze brechen??? 200kg Fettarsch  oder Hardcore-Biker?

Eine teure Carbonstütze habe ich allerdings auch verbaut. Seh da allerdings auch absolut keinen Sicherheits-Nachteil. Es sei den es sitzt wirklich ein 200kg Mann drauf.


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Achso und der Vergleich mit Flugzeug-Technik. Ich hab noch nie ein Flugzeug gesehen das nur aus Carbon gebaut wurde. Da ist auch ein Mix aus Alu und Carbon verbaut.



Seitdem ich Carbonöl sowohl in meinem Vollcarbonfederelementen als auch zur Schmierung auf meiner Vollcarbonkette einsetze, ist das erste echte Vollcarbonfülly realisiert.

Vollholz gibt es schon länger.


----------



## GoodGrizz (28. Juni 2010)

Fahre seit Jahren mit FSA Carbon-Lenkern im Rennen und TransAlps, harte Montagsrunden und 24h Rennen, Trailen im Vinschgau und im Chiemgau usw. 
Hatte noch nie das Gefühl, dass da irgendetwas unsicher wäre.
Ich achte auf die Drehmomente, verwende Carbon-Montagepaste 
und vermeide Kerbungen durch Anbauteile.

Ansonsten FEUER FREI! Was soll da bei normalen Bikern (ich spreche hier nicht von
Downhillern, Dirt Jumpern oder XX-Freeridern) eher brechen, als bei Alu? Siehe Tests...


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Carbonumanteltes Alu ist nicht wirkliche eine Marktlücke. Es bieten schon lange einige Hersteller an. Und wenn es ein Flop wäre, wären die schon lange vom Markt verschwunden.


Es gibt aber anscheinend eine Lücke in deren Marketing: sie haben es nicht geschafft das Billigimage durch markige Sprüche loszuwerden.


xcrider schrieb:


> Jeder wie er will...Mir kommt kein purer Carbonvorbau oder Carbonlenker ans Rad. Habe kaum Gewichtsnachteil und sicherer fühle ich mich auch.


Mit gefühlter Sicherheit kann man gutes Geld verdienen. 


xcrider schrieb:


> Wie kann eine Alustütze brechen??? 200kg Fettarsch  oder Hardcore-Biker?


Kerbwirkung? Leichtbau? Schrott auf dem Markt? Alu genauso unsicher wie Carbon? Letzters war ein Witz, kann nicht sein.


xcrider schrieb:


> Eine teure Carbonstütze habe ich allerdings auch verbaut. Seh da allerdings auch absolut keinen Sicherheits-Nachteil.


Nein, absolut nicht. Ist auch sehr fundiert, deine Sicherheitseinschätzung.


xcrider schrieb:


> Es sei den es sitzt wirklich ein 200kg Mann drauf.


Ab 150Kg nur Alu, das weiß jedes Kind. Alu ist overkillstrong, immer und jeder Anwendung. Besonders in deinem Lenker.


----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Es gibt aber anscheinend eine Lücke in deren Marketing: sie haben es nicht geschafft das Billigimage durch markige Sprüche loszuwerden.


 Blödsinn. FSA baut gute Ware. Billig ist anderst.  



schnellejugend schrieb:


> Mit gefühlter Sicherheit kann man gutes Geld verdienen.


Ja und mit überteuerdem Carbon erst recht! 



schnellejugend schrieb:


> Kerbwirkung? Leichtbau? Schrott auf dem Markt? Alu genauso unsicher wie Carbon? Letzters war ein Witz, kann nicht sein.


Sicher gibts Schrott auf dem Markt. Und extremer Leichtbau ist gefährlich, egal ob Alu der Carbon.




schnellejugend schrieb:


> Nein, absolut nicht. Ist auch sehr fundiert, deine Sicherheitseinschätzung.


Seh ich auch so 




schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ab 150Kg nur Alu, das weiß jedes Kind. Alu ist overkillstrong, immer und jeder Anwendung. Besonders in deinem Lenker.


Wohl eher Stahl  Ja genau, deshalb geben viele Hersteller bei Carbon Gewichtslimits von 80-90kg an, weils ja so unglaublich stabil ist.


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Lauter Carbon Feaks hier!
> 
> Carbonumanteltes Alu ist nicht wirkliche eine MarktlÃ¼cke. Es bieten schon lange einige Hersteller an. Und wenn es ein Flop wÃ¤re, wÃ¤ren die schon lange vom Markt verschwunden.



<- carbonfreak mit genau 1 carbonteil (abgesehen von 2 carbonspacern+carbon a-head-kÃ¤ppchen).  liegt am geiz.

120â¬ baumarktfullies sind ja auch noch nicht vom markt verschwunden. genausowenig wie carbon-design pvc-folie.


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Ja genau, deshalb geben viele Hersteller bei Carbon Gewichtslimits von 80-90kg an, weils ja so unglaublich stabil ist.


Also bricht Carbon bei 90Kg?

Bleib glücklich mit deinem aufgehübschten Billigteil und zieh keinen zu schweren Rucksack auf (90Kg, Carbonstütze, weisst Bescheid).


----------



## xcrider (28. Juni 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Also bricht Carbon bei 90Kg?
> 
> Bleib glücklich mit deinem aufgehübschten Billigteil und zieh keinen zu schweren Rucksack auf (90Kg, Carbonstütze, weisst Bescheid).



Klugsch****er


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2010)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. Juni 2010)

carbonlenker sind von schmolke. alles andere ist viel zu schwer (-;
bin pummelig und stürze regelmäßig und mein 68g lenker feiert grad seinen 6. geburtstag am 3. rad.
-> d.h. hält, ist auf die jahre gerechnet billig, hübsch dazu und wie gesagt von schmolke (also auch echter carbonlenker und nicht so ein bleischwerer 100g+ syntace, easton sonstwas großserienkrams)


----------



## Schnuffi78 (28. Juni 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Blödsinn. FSA baut gute Ware. Billig ist anderst.


</p> 
Ziemlich pauschal deine Aussagen. Auch FSA-Vorbauten sind bereits mit Schimpf&Schande durch Tests gerasselt.


----------



## gabarinza (29. Juni 2010)

Ich finds immer wieder interessant wie manche Leute dem Carbon die Lebensberechtigung am MTB absprechen, nur weil ihr Gefühl das nicht zulässt.

Aus diesem Anlass möchte ich auch hier unseren absolut represäntativen Test wiederholen, wie bereits in einem anderen Thread geschehen:

Zitat 
"Ich hab mir neulich extra gebrauchte Carbonlenker von "namhaften" Herstellern besorgt um zusammen mit Kumpels mal auszutesten was die Dinger so aushalten. Außerdem hatten wir noch nen einzelnen Carbon-Schistock.

Ich wollte das mal wissen, weil ich seit langem u.a. nen Carbonlenker am Enduro fahre und manchmal von irgendwelchen Laien in Diskussionen zw. der ach so großen Gefahr von Kohlefaser verwickelt werde/wurde.

Ausprobiert haben wir so ziemlich alles was uns eingefallen ist und solange die Lenker ausgereicht haben. Dabei war z.B. ansägen, mit dem Vorschlaghammer bearbeiten, viel zu fest anziehen des Vorbaus, den Lenker längs mit nem Hammer prellen (Umfaller), mit nem Schraubenzieher versucht ein Loch reinzuhauen und so weiter usf.

Abschließend kann man sagen daß wir jede Menge Spaß hatten und die Lenker weit mehr mitgemacht haben als wir vorher geglaubt hätten.
Vor allem: Schlagartig abgebrochen ist gar keiner! Die wurden alle erstmal weich um die spätere Bruchstelle. (Vielleicht Zufall?)

Will nicht behaupten daß dies irgendeine repräsentative Aussage ermöglicht, traue mich aber zu behaupten dass bei diesem Thema viel Emotion im Spiel ist so nach dem Motto: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt...." und man dem Werkstoff weit mehr zutrauen kann als man vielleicht denkt. Vorausgesetzt man kauft das Produkt eines seriösen Herstellers, was vielleicht nicht immer leicht ist.

Kann jeder nachprüfen dems die 20 Euro für nen gebrauchten Lenker, ne Sattelstütze usw. wert ist.

ps: Bilder gibts keine........ "


----------



## 12die4 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es lustig, dass hier alle so ängstlich sind, dass CFK Bauteile versagen werden.

Wie ist es denn mit Aluminium? Richtig. Genauso. Wer ein wenig Ahnung von Werkstoffkunde hat, weiß, dass Alu eine kubisch-flächenzentrierte Gitterstruktur besitzt - im Gegensatz zu Stahl (kubisch-raumzentriert) und Titan (hexagonal bei Raumtemperatur oder eine Mischung aus hex+kfz je nach Legierungszusammensetzung). Wem Werkstoffkunde kein Fremdwort ist, weiß auch, dass jedes Material bei schwingender Belastung Setzungserscheinungen, durch z.B. aktivierte Gleitebenen und dadurch Gefügeumschichtungen im Mikrobereich, aufzeigt. Das heißt, das Material wird umso schwächer, je länger es dieser schwingenden Belastung ausgesetzt wird.
Der Unterschied zwischen kubisch-flächenzentrierten Gitterstrukturen (also Alu) und anderen Metallen ist jedoch, dass diese Setzungserscheinungen nie enden. Stahl und Co haben eine echte Dauerfestigkeit (Stichwort: Wöhlerkurve). Das bedeutet, es existiert ein Belastungswert, der unendlich oft auftreten kann, ohne dass das Bauteil versagt. Aluminium würde dagegen (theoretisch) bei noch so niedrigen Belastungen irgendwann (sei es nach 10 Millionen Schwingungen oder 100 Billionen) versagen. Man definitiert nur aus Auslegungsgründen einen "quasi dauerfesten Bereich".

Also denkt daran, wenn ihr das nächste Mal vor der Wahl Aluminium oder Carbon steht. Beides geht früher oder später kaputt. Carbonversagen lässt sich in der Tat schlechter vorhersagen. Aber zumindest wird hier überdimensioniert, während Aluminium genau genommen immer unterdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Loftone (1. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab seit 2004 den Easton CarbonLenker XC an meinem XC Bike
verbaut- Im Vergleich zu dem Titan-Lenker den ich zuvor hatte, flext der Easton nicht merklich und wird von mir dank der kranken Fahrweise gut beansprucht.

Ich hab auch noch nen RM7 DH Bike, da würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen Carbon zu verbauen, da man sich mit solchen Bikes auch regelmässig hinhaut und Schäden an Alu oder Stahl-Lenker eher bemerkt als bei Carbon


----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

Das ist richtig. Imo das einzige Argument gegen Carbon: Die Gefahr, unsichtbare Schäden im Material zu haben, sobald man stürzt. Im sonstigen Betrieb halte ich nahezu alle Carbonlenker auf dem Markt für stabiler als ihre Alu-Versionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachsi (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ja jetzt nicht Konstrukteur für Fahrradteile, aber ich stelle mir mal die Frage, ob irgendein Bauteil an einem Bike wirklich auf Dauerfestigkeit bzw. Quasi-Dauerfestigkeit ausgelegt ist. Dauerfestigkeit und Leichtbau sind Dinge die sich gar nicht leiden mögen. Vom Hersteller werden Lastkollektive und Schwingspiele ausgelegt die, wenns keine definierten Normen dafür gibt, aus empirischen Messung des Herstellers stammen. Den Einsatzzweck gibt der Hersteller in der Regel ja an. Hält das Teil diese Prozedur aus ist es zumindest mal für den Beanspruchungsfall und normale Nutzungsdauer fest - nämlich zeitfest.
Dabei ist es dann wurscht ob ich jetzt Stahl, Alu, Karbon oder Käse verbaue, diesen om Hersteller festgelegten Beanspruchungsfall muss das Teil aushalten. Erhöhe ich jetzt die von Hersteller festgelegten Belastungen schädige ich das Material. Diese Belastungen sind natürlich auch mit Sicherheitsfaktoren belegt, die aber je stärker ich den Leichtbau auf die Spitze treibe auch kleiner werden. Ein beschädigtes Bauteil sollte natürlich nicht mehr gefahren werden, was allerdings in dem Fall von Carbon nicht auf den ersten Blick - es sei denn man hat den Röntgenblick - ersichtlich sein kann, wenns Störungen in der inneren Struktur gibt. Bei Metallen sieht man in der Regel Beulen oder Risse. Bei Carbon eben nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

Das wär dochmal was, ein Fahrrad aus - Käse! Wenn man dann auf ner Tour Hunger bekommt, knabbert man eben ein bisschen den Lenker ab. 

Ganz genau. Genau genommen ist alles zeitfest ausgelegt. Aber bei Carbon wird aufgrund relativ großer Toleranzen bei der Fertigung immer mit größeren Sicherheiten konstruiert. Die Herstellung ist nunmal deutlich aufwendiger, Carbonfasern können schon vor dem EP-Gießen brechen (sehr empfindlich), die Fasern liegen bei jedem Exemplar etwas anders, wenn es unglücklich läuft hat man ein inhomogenes Faser/Matrixverhältnis und schon gibt es eine Schwachstelle im Bauteil. Da die (meisten) Hersteller das wissen, treibt man die Carbonbauteile gar nicht auf die Spitze.
Ich würde behaupten, wenn der CFK-Herstellungsprozess perfekt wäre, könnte man nochmal fast die Hälfte des Gewichtes einsparen. Ist er aber nicht, also rechnet man ziemlich großzügig.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Juli 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Ja genau, deshalb geben viele Hersteller bei Carbon Gewichtslimits von 80-90kg an, weils ja so unglaublich stabil ist.


Wenn man bei den Herstellern richtig ließt ,gibts auch Teile die bis 130 kg freigeben sind  siehe Syntace p6 carbon ......der Rahmen meines CD Enduro is sogar bis 138 kg freigegeben. Mein fsa carbonlenker hält mich auch bis jetzt jut aus ....und der fizik gobi xm (carbon gestell)mault bis jetzt auch noch nich mit ausfallerscheinungen rum  und die teile dürfen sich mit mehr als 120kg fahrfertich rumprügeln...weisse bescheid schätzgen  Aber wer um jedes gram sich prügelt, muss mit beschränkungen in der regel bis 85 kg, anfreunden  teileweise gibbet sogar Teile die nur sub 80 kg zulassen


----------



## Lachsi (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir auch ein Stahlteil konstruieren, welches nur auf 80 kg Gewicht ausgelegt ist. 
Bevor man den Leichtbau am Bike auf die Spitze treibt, sollte man erstmal an sich selbst Leichtbau betreiben.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2010)

> Bevor man den Leichtbau am Bike auf die Spitze treibt, sollte man  erstmal an sich selbst Leichtbau betreiben.



DAS denke ich mir auch  - deswegen lieber ein stabiles Radl kaufen und dann erstmal das Körperfett auf <10% reduzieren


----------



## Lachsi (3. Juli 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Wohl eher Stahl  Ja genau, deshalb geben viele Hersteller bei Carbon Gewichtslimits von 80-90kg an, weils ja so unglaublich stabil ist.



Das die Teile für für 80 -90 kg zugelassen sind hat höchstwahrscheinlich den Grund, dass es Teile für den Spitzensport sind. Wenn man in Bereiche kommt wo vereinzelte Gramm am Bike über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden werden speziell diese Teile benutzt. Im Umkehrschluss muss natürlich auch der Sportler auf dem Bike an sich trainieren, um sich diese entscheidenden Sekunden Vorteil zu schaffen. Wenn ich jetzt einen idealen Radsportler anschaue, der unter den ersten 20 (vielleicht auch 50 oder 100) der Welt mitfährt, wiegt dieser wohl in der Regel zwischen 70 und 80 kg. Auf diesen Zweck hin werden dann natürlich auch die Komponenten ausgelegt. Weil der Herstellen natürlich auch ein bisschen in Werkzeuge und Fertigungsanlagen für dieses Teil investiert hat, füllt er seine Kassen, in dem er es den Ottonormalradlern im Handel anbietet. 
Wer jetzt darauf schließt dass Carbonteile generell nicht für Gewichte größer 80-90 kg geeignet sind irrt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## 12die4 (3. Juli 2010)

Vermutlich wiegen die meisten Spitzenbiker sogar weniger als 80kg. Schau dir doch nur mal die Tour-de-France Fahrer an. Okay, für MTB braucht man vielleicht etwas mehr Muckies, aber trotzdem. Die sind doch fast nur Haut und Knochen (und ein bisschen Anabolika).


----------

